# I Need Advice About A Threesome?



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, I'd really like some help with this. It's kinda a weird situation. I'm not even sure it's an offer...

I'm friends with this couple, both my age. I've known them for a few years. He's straight, and she's bi, before him, she was with a woman for a long time. 

As I've hung out with them more, they've both started getting really flirtatious and grabby -- but ONLY when the other isn't around. When we're all together they're all about each other.

They have BOTH suggested that we all have a threesome, but we've never ALL talked about it, you know? She's suggested that he'd go for it if we initiate it one day after a smoking session. He just straight told me he'd love to fuck me while I eat her out. Sometimes when we're together I'll flirt with her to tease him, and he...well, he jokes back, but I don't think he likes it too much. 

They have a real volatile relationship. Like, they're fighting, then they're making up. They love each other, they hate each other. They get jealous over weird things... 

Normally, if my friends boyfriend tries to fuck me, I would tell her. I like to be loyal to my friends. But it's like, she's doing the same thing, and he's my friend too, so I should be telling him too.

I want to know what the hell is going on. Are they fucking with me? Are they both doing this together, or are they both doing this without the other knowing? I'm scared to just bring it up to them both together, because the way they act when we're all together. And I'm too worried to mention it to them separately, because that would mean telling each of them "Your significant other is trying to fuck me." When they fight...they get pretty out of hand.

There's so much talk about sex going around, I figured it'd be a good place to ask for some opinions. I seriously need some.


----------



## simple grower (Mar 18, 2008)

hmmmm sounds suspect lol find new friends hahaha


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 18, 2008)

damn girl you's a FREAK!!!! i need to find some females like you lol. na on some forreal shit, i think you should confront them both and let them kno how you feel. obv. the both wanna mess wit chu but they are afraid to put it out in the open because they are afraid about how the other one is goin to act. so once u put it out there, and the smoke clears, they you all will realize that you want the same things. but on the bad side of the track, you have to remember that after sex ppl act diffrient. so you have to decide weither its worth changin how you guys are. but then again it might not change anything.but that choice is yours. i just hope that if u decide to do the threesome that you plz bless me with some pics lol.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

iono!!!!!!!!!!

that is a tough call!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

their relationship is on the down slide. do you really want to be a part of that?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> their relationship is on the down slide. do you really want to be a part of that?


good point!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZenMaster (Mar 18, 2008)

Dude, a threesome changes shit. You will hear all the fantasy stories like everyone's still friends and you have a good laugh over that one night, but realistically, its gonna change shit between you guys.

If you value the friendship you have with them, my advice is to not go that route, if your really not that great of friends, well then thats your call.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

I wouldnt do it, I would play and flirt but dont really ever go there. A couple who is happy and never fights and is so cool are suspect to change in a threesome...trust me most of mine though they started out seeming like it was going to be so cool it ended up with somebody having some tension...and me always feeling bad like hey I just did my best sorry if I made you both cum really good dont start playing jealousy games....so long short if they already have a rocky relationship then this could be the catalyst that makes it blow up and it will really only hurt you cuz they will just make up and youll be without friends and have a shitty sex exerience in your head..i try to limit my shitty sex experiences..


----------



## pandabear (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont know cuz they both want her so they both get satisfied. let them both lick you all over, you will have fun. if problems arise they were never realy your friends anyway.

Just wanna make sure you dont show one more affection than the other (specially the man)


----------



## ~MoE~ (Mar 18, 2008)

man u would prob have all the shit under the sun when it is over,


----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 18, 2008)

*dont do it.*


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 18, 2008)

i fucked my wife an her best friend befor we got married as a little present for myself...been 5 years with no probs..people who claim downslide is not always the case....sometimes its good to sample some new pussy...peace az


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 18, 2008)

its not always bad trust....but when there is already tension on the scene why fuel that fire? and take a chance on being caught in the crossfire...ive had big time fun with couples but also had some ahh wish i had, had some hindsight on that one...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> their relationship is on the down slide. do you really want to be a part of that?





The spoken word ...amen


----------



## panhead (Mar 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> They have a real volatile relationship. Like, they're fighting, then they're making up. They love each other, they hate each other. They get jealous over weird things...


Re read your paragraph above & you'll know the answer.

This something that i know alot about,my wife is very bi & has had a girlfriend allmost as long as i can remember & im cool with it,i dont expect shit from the two of them either,im owed nothing in my eyes.

Having a 3 some can be a relationship killer for any couple who has problems,3 somes are looked at by alot of couples who have a troubled relationship as a marrige saver but in reality its a relationship killer.

Its also a death sentance to a friendship.

You will most likely become the focus of many an arguement,on her side she'll throw it up in his face about some way he fucked you or did something that she didnt agree with,probabally about him spending too much time with you & not paying exactly the same amount of attention to her as he did you.

On his side you'll be the focus of anger because if he hadnt done the 3 some in the first place he wouldnt be hearing all that bullshit flying out of her mouth.

Ive been where your at right now,it all sounds good but ends up bad.


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 18, 2008)

Well said panhead. Wikid, it is one of those things that sounds all fun and exciting because of the unknown, curiosity, etc. but once you do it, you will regret it. Chances are you will loose two friends and be left feeling empty.That is my two cents from one girl to another. Farm.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 18, 2008)

I know this much....no matter how much a women says it's ok, lets have a threesome.....Says to her man I don't mind if you fuck her as long as I'm there....It's a trap...That women will never get the vision of her man fucking someone else out of her head...Ever.....EVER!!!!


----------



## panhead (Mar 18, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I know this much....no matter how much a women says it's ok, lets have a threesome.....Says to her man I don't mind if you fuck her as long as I'm there....It's a trap...That women will never get the vision of her man fucking someone else out of her head...Ever.....EVER!!!!


You know that shit is 100% true too,with my wife she flipped right out about 2 weeks later,going on about how i did this & how i did that,im like WTF are you going on about,you've been fucking her for years now im the bad guy .

I gave up on that stuff,its all good to dream about it but if a couple really wants a 3 some without all the headache, next time their in vegas visit the Ranch & buy a partner,its much less shit that way with no hard feelings.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> their relationship is on the down slide. do you really want to be a part of that?


your right fdd.....I think she would be better off just doing it with my girl and I...no drama here...and we are on the level.....lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_yeah I agree with farm chick. _
_It sounds interesting and exciting BUT if this couple is in a destructive relationship already,then they are just looking for something else to divert their attention elsewhere instead of each other and their problems._

_Find a healthy stable couple instead _




Farm Friend said:


> Well said panhead. Wikid, it is one of those things that sounds all fun and exciting because of the unknown, curiosity, etc. but once you do it, you will regret it. Chances are you will loose two friends and be left feeling empty.That is my two cents from one girl to another. Farm.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> their relationship is on the down slide. do you really want to be a part of that?


+1



Enigma


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, thanks for all the help you guys. I think I'm pretty much in agreement that a threesome would be a bad idea. Not threesomes altogether, but a threesome with THIS couple *thinking about taking CALI up on his offer*

So what I've decided to do is put a little space between me and them, give them room to work on their relationship without me there to distract them. Spend a little more time with some of my other friends, you know?

Thanks to everyone who responded. Especially the ladies, Farm and Pink, CaliGurl and Lacy -- it might be sexist, but I know I tend to listen more to advice from other women.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> it might be sexist, but I know I tend to listen more to advice from other women.


 
Haha, you're probably better off too!

I know I'm the only guy out of my friends that would stear clear of something like that... the rest would be like, "Hit that shit! Get up in it.. tear that shit up! How many times are you gonna get an offer like that?!"

3-somes come and go.. but a scared memory lasts forever.


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 18, 2008)

No problem Wikid. Nothing wrong with a threesome, it just has to be the right three.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Good choice._
_Not sure about Cali and his wife but I think its best to leave it._
_I think woman just relate to each other better._

__

_Take care._

_Hey Cali...whats your wife look like?_




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well, thanks for all the help you guys. I think I'm pretty much in agreement that a threesome would be a bad idea. Not threesomes altogether, but a threesome with THIS couple *thinking about taking CALI up on his offer*
> 
> So what I've decided to do is put a little space between me and them, give them room to work on their relationship without me there to distract them. Spend a little more time with some of my other friends, you know?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who responded. Especially the ladies, Farm and Pink, CaliGurl and Lacy -- it might be sexist, but I know I tend to listen more to advice from other women.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

Farm Friend said:


> No problem Wikid. Nothing wrong with a threesome, it just has to be the right three.


WORDS OF KNOWLEDGE..


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_I agree. With the right people its wild._


Farm Friend said:


> No problem Wikid. Nothing wrong with a threesome, it just has to be the right three.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 18, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Haha, you're probably better off too!
> 
> I know I'm the only guy out of my friends that would stear clear of something like that... the rest would be like, "Hit that shit! Get up in it.. tear that shit up! How many times are you gonna get an offer like that?!"
> 
> 3-somes come and go.. but a scared memory lasts forever.


lol, it's true that's how most guys I know are. We were at this party once, and I was kickin it with the boys smoking. One of our friends comes up to us, obviously fucked up, but looking confused. He tells us he was just offered a threesome by a girl we all know, and her hot friend. He asked us, "What should I do?"

Well, as the night went on he never closed the deal. Ever since then, whenever someone remembers it, ALL the guys rag on him. Sometimes I bring it up just to watch the show. 



Farm Friend said:


> No problem Wikid. Nothing wrong with a threesome, it just has to be the right three.


lol, yeah, for now I've only got 1 of 3.


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh boy or should I say oh girl it is getting hot in here...LOL...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_OMG Farm chick_

_That was hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Farm Friend said:


> Oh boy or should I say oh girl it is getting hot in here...LOL...


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Lacy. That is all I got, now I am exhausted from thinking up that one.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

_Hey Cali...whats your wife look like?











_


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Wow! She's hot!_
_Very pretty!_


CALIGROWN said:


> _Hey Cali...whats your wife look like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 18, 2008)

Oooh La La. She is beautiful.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_OMG! I can't stop laughing. This is too friggin funny_



Farm Friend said:


> Thanks Lacy. That is all I got, now I am exhausted from thinking up that one.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_I have an idea. lets all meet at Cali's house!_






Farm Friend said:


> Oooh La La. She is beautiful.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I have an idea. lets all meet at Cali's house!_


................................


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 18, 2008)

It is a plan. What happens at CALI's stays at CALI's. Whose driving?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_Oh gurl. _
_LOVE your sense of humour._
_I can hardly type I am laughing so hard!!!!!!!!!!!_


Farm Friend said:


> It is a plan. What happens at CALI's stays at CALI's. Whose driving?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 18, 2008)

IM signing out for a while..have some errands to run...but you better believe I shall return to continue this very interesting conversation..here hit this while im gone...        

that should last a while till I get back...


----------



## Farm Friend (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks, I am having a blast. It is a trip how you can have fun with people you don't know. I think that was it for me, I need to get some sleep so I can come up with some other good ones! I'll post those pictures tomorrow as soon as I can. Farm Chick


----------



## Lacy (Mar 18, 2008)

_yeah me too._
_Its late here._
_i'll post the pics of the roughed in basement tomorrow_
_Thanks_
_Later_

_lacy_


Farm Friend said:


> Thanks, I am having a blast. It is a trip how you can have fun with people you don't know. I think that was it for me, I need to get some sleep so I can come up with some other good ones! I'll post those pictures tomorrow as soon as I can. Farm Chick


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 19, 2008)

CALI, dude, that pic of your wife is damn sexy! Wearing nothing but heels, that's hot. When your plants get bigger you should retake the shot without the pillow...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> CALI, dude, that pic of your wife is damn sexy! Wearing nothing but heels, that's hot. When your plants get bigger you should retake the shot without the pillow...


I would but im harvesting...they wont be big for long..


----------



## girlyhits (Mar 19, 2008)

Caligrown .... I always thought that was you!!And as far as threesomes... if you are the single party to it and you really want to try one.... Find a couple you don't know and will not see again.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I would but im harvesting...they wont be big for long..


Aww...they don't have a disappointed smiley, so you'll just have to take my word for it...


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

hmm 3somes...cant get any worse than the one i had....2 lesbians who wanted to try dick....but neither of them knew the other was getting with me, i knew they were talking but didnt realize they lived together....long story short, i ended up bangin both out, then they got all mad at each other, then turned around and made it my fault...not sure how it happened but they made up, decided they hated me and went on their merry way....i wouldn't do it again though, i personally enjoy good ol fashioned anon sex....and an occasional orgy but they get a lil sketchy sometimes...actualy nevermind the orgy....anon yea thats the best


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 20, 2008)

lol storm, that seems to be the general feeling about what would happen for me, so I'm just going to avoid the being blamed part.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol storm, that seems to be the general feeling about what would happen for me, so I'm just going to avoid the being blamed part.



good plan...being blamed sucks


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 20, 2008)

Exactly, that's why it's NEVER my fault (whatever "it" may be)

Especially when it comes to sex. Like I once accidentally fooled around with this guy who had a girlfriend (she wasn't anyone I knew). He initiated it, but somehow, the next morning, it was all my fault.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

been there....other way around...as im a guy but yea, sucks...

"why did you make me fuck you?" huh? you started suckin my dick and told me to fuck you...so i did...

i am a guy afterall, we don't think what if she has a man, we think, she wants me to fuck her...AWESOME


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 20, 2008)

well for me, we were both hanging out, playing card games and taking shots. Now, if I had had a boyfriend, I wouldn't even let myself get in the situation, because it's not cool and I know I wouldn't accept "I was drunk" as an excuse from MY boyfriend. But I didn't. HE had a girlfriend, and do usually try to make a point not to fuck with people I know are taken, but I was drunk...

And besides, HE called me over, HE brought out the hard liquor, and HE started kissing my neck. And I dunno why, but I find it EXTREMELY hard to think when that starts happening when I'm SOBER.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

truer words never spoken...

lol
my situation was at a club, my dj was spinning i was bringing him a beer, and this girl i went to high school with came over to me, asked if i wanted to "catch up on things" took me to HER house...in HER car....didnt mention anything about HER boyfriend, undid my pants.....you can see where this is going....in the morning it was all YOU YOU YOU HE....excuse me? you have a man and you just slept with me...i gotta leave before he gets home lmao


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_I think usually that happenes the other way around_
_with a lot of men doing the cheating without the woman knowing_
_Thats nasty_


Stormfront said:


> truer words never spoken...
> 
> lol
> my situation was at a club, my dj was spinning i was bringing him a beer, and this girl i went to high school with came over to me, asked if i wanted to "catch up on things" took me to HER house...in HER car....didnt mention anything about HER boyfriend, undid my pants.....you can see where this is going....in the morning it was all YOU YOU YOU HE....excuse me? you have a man and you just slept with me...i gotta leave before he gets home lmao


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I think usually that happenes the other way around_
> _with a lot of men doing the cheating without the woman knowing_
> _Thats nasty_


agreed, apparently she did it cuz she thought he was cheating on her...but i guess he really was working late...sucks to be her, but i feel no fault for that


----------



## flowcentral (Mar 20, 2008)

hey look at the bright side, you double the odds of an STD


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_So true................._



flowcentral said:


> hey look at the bright side, you double the odds of an STD


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

flowcentral said:


> hey look at the bright side, you double the odds of an STD


i wrap it up!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 20, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> agreed, apparently she did it cuz she thought he was cheating on her...but i guess he really was working late...sucks to be her, but i feel no fault for that


I never understood the idea that if he's cheating you have to go cheat. I think cheating is a pretty shitting thing to do to somebody. Why would I lower myself to his level just because he's an asshole?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_Yeah totally agree again._
_Cheating is a real sh*tty thing to do. And just because one of the partners is lowering themselves doesn't mean you have to do the same. _
_I've been married for 18 years and never cheat on my man._
_There's no way. Of course I have never been tempted or had reason to either._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I never understood the idea that if he's cheating you have to go cheat. I think cheating is a pretty shitting thing to do to somebody. Why would I lower myself to his level just because he's an asshole?


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I never understood the idea that if he's cheating you have to go cheat. I think cheating is a pretty shitting thing to do to somebody. Why would I lower myself to his level just because he's an asshole?


why wouldn't you just leave instead of cheating...that shit irks me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 20, 2008)

No shit! It's like, ooh, I showed you! I showed you that I can be just as big a piece of shit as you can! So put THAT in your pipe and shmoke it!


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

damn u sharin? i want it in a blunt please


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_Oh the joys of being stoned._


Stormfront said:


> damn u sharin? i want it in a blunt please


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

indeedy do what would life be without the joy of janey


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_But of course mary janery _


Stormfront said:


> indeedy do what would life be without the joy of janey


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

i think im flying too...maybe thats why...janey...what we used to call weed....mary jane...maybe....i dunno


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 20, 2008)

she's my main thing...she makes me feel alright...she makes my heart sing...

Yes, she definately does...


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

im in love with mary jane...she is my everythanggggg ahhhh ima be singin it all day


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 20, 2008)

as well you should! all mary does for you, the least you can do is sing her praises.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

she hasn't helped me get laid recently though...im still waitin mary...you hear me...im stillll waitinnnn!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

im glad this thread is still going.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 20, 2008)

lol, and I'm glad you're still coming...(to the thread I mean)


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_Haha Priceless _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, and I'm glad you're still coming...(to the thread I mean)


----------



## bongspit (Mar 20, 2008)

*I am late to the party on this one...but I say fuck em both and fuck em hard...there is nothing worse than getting older and looking back and thinking...man I wish I had not passed up on that...*


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 21, 2008)

Becareful... It can be alot of fun it can also be very weird in any instance w want pictures..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 22, 2008)

lol, probably not a bad idea. something to remember it by...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 22, 2008)

See, now I know I'D be down for two guys at once, but pretty much every guy I know would NEVER be down for anything involving another guy. I mean, except the guys I know who are bi or gay...and that just wouldn't work, because if the two guys I was with started going at it, I think it would probably kill the mood for me...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2008)

_Nah for me even one guy is intimidating enough!!!!_

_If it were my choice as a threesome, I would pic 2 hot chicks anyday. Who even needs the guy_
_Guys are so OVER_RATED _

_I can't believe I just said all that but wtf. Who cares !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> See, now I know I'D be down for two guys at once, but pretty much every guy I know would NEVER be down for anything involving another guy. I mean, except the guys I know who are bi or gay...and that just wouldn't work, because if the two guys I was with started going at it, I think it would probably kill the mood for me...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Nah for me even one guy is intimidating enough!!!!_
> 
> _If it were my choice as a threesome, I would pic 2 hot chicks anyday. Who even needs the guy_
> _Guys are so OVER_RATED _
> ...


lol, Lacy, just let it all out!

More power to you, for being able to do without a guy. But me, I just like dick too much...

...so I guess if one of the girls had on a strap on, I'd be down


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2008)

_Well I like THAT too its just the rest of the man that get to me_

_Love it _

__


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, Lacy, just let it all out!
> 
> More power to you, for being able to do without a guy. But me, I just like dick too much...
> 
> ...so I guess if one of the girls had on a strap on, I'd be down


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Well I like THAT too its just the rest of the man that get to me_
> 
> _Love it _
> 
> __


lol, yeah, but I'm willing to put up with a man for some good dick. I used to date this guy, and he was really high maintenance. I was constantly having to reassure him and stroke his ego and what not...but the man was a GOD in bed, like with a capital G-O-my GOD. 

Not saying his dick was the biggest I've ever seen, but he knew how to use it. Man had skill. And he could go for-ev-VER (what movie is that from? Anyone? I'll bow down before you if you know...).

Strangely enough, the thing I really seem to miss is giving him head. Hell, I've had DREAMS about it...does that mean I cared more about his dick than I did about him?


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Strangely enough, the thing I really seem to miss is giving him head. Hell, I've had DREAMS about it...does that mean I cared more about his dick than I did about him?


yes it does....lol that shit cracked me up ya'll are too much...but damn let me get in on this all girl thing...i'll even wear a wig and you can pretend i'm a girl with a strap on...lmao


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2008)

_Well what man's ego doesn't need stroking amongst other things.???_

_What to say, what to say. (think think)_

_Ok ok. I really miss that too_

_I suppose men do have some things we need_

_GAWD!!! I HATE THAT!!!!!Gee thanks for reminding me. Now that I am all hot and bothered again._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, yeah, but I'm willing to put up with a man for some good dick. I used to date this guy, and he was really high maintenance. I was constantly having to reassure him and stroke his ego and what not...but the man was a GOD in bed, like with a capital G-O-my GOD.
> 
> Not saying his dick was the biggest I've ever seen, but he knew how to use it. Man had skill. And he could go for-ev-VER (what movie is that from? Anyone? I'll bow down before you if you know...).
> 
> Strangely enough, the thing I really seem to miss is giving him head. Hell, I've had DREAMS about it...does that mean I cared more about his dick than I did about him?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2008)

_LMAO!!! love your humour_
_funny_


Stormfront said:


> yes it does....lol that shit cracked me up ya'll are too much...but damn let me get in on this all girl thing...i'll even wear a wig and you can pretend i'm a girl with a strap on...lmao


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Well what man's ego doesn't need stroking amongst other things.???_
> 
> _What to say, what to say. (think think)_
> 
> ...


Thank you Lacy, for making me feel like I'm not strange for liking to give head. Seriously, like most girls I know can't stand to do it. I like it so much I dream about it if I haven't done it in a while. 

Seriously, in those dreams I don't even really see the GUY. Like I don't see anything above the waist or below the thighs...

Maybe it's just because I'm so damn good at it. lol, but seriously, I'm good at it, and like, there are not a lot of things that I'm just GOOD at naturally, you know? And when you're good at something, you want to share your skills with the world...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2008)

_Yeah. ditto to the really like giving it. _
_Unfortunately I can only 'dream' about it 'cause I don't have anyone to give it too and its driving me insane and I don't need any more help in that department.roll:_

_and I can't believe I actually said that_

_OMG if my hubby only knew what I was writing. _
_man...I'd better get off line.  cause I am totally hot and bothered now_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Thank you Lacy, for making me feel like I'm not strange for liking to give head. Seriously, like most girls I know can't stand to do it. I like it so much I dream about it if I haven't done it in a while.
> 
> Seriously, in those dreams I don't even really see the GUY. Like I don't see anything above the waist or below the thighs...
> 
> Maybe it's just because I'm so damn good at it. lol, but seriously, I'm good at it, and like, there are not a lot of things that I'm just GOOD at naturally, you know? And when you're good at something, you want to share your skills with the world...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah. ditto to the really like giving it. _
> _Unfortunately I can only 'dream' about it 'cause I don't have anyone to give it too and its driving me insane and I don't need any more help in that department.roll:_
> 
> _and I can't believe I actually said that_
> ...


lol, me too, and I haven't been to bed yet. So, on that note, I'm off to my bed. Well, off to my bong, and then off to bed...

Thank you Lacy for sharing with me. Knowing you like to give head too...I feel so much closer to you now...


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Thank you Lacy, for making me feel like I'm not strange for liking to give head. Seriously, like most girls I know can't stand to do it. I like it so much I dream about it if I haven't done it in a while.
> 
> Seriously, in those dreams I don't even really see the GUY. Like I don't see anything above the waist or below the thighs...
> 
> Maybe it's just because I'm so damn good at it. lol, but seriously, I'm good at it, and like, there are not a lot of things that I'm just GOOD at naturally, you know? And when you're good at something, you want to share your skills with the world...


all that braggin lmao,i have talent i'd love to share, but actions speak louder than words....i cant prove anything through typing....


but i can do this...

,~(=====3

wow i'd hate to be the guy with a skinny dick like that though...lmao dont break it!!!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 22, 2008)

my GF just got done stroking my eo I mean er... a half hour ago..LOL great thread


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> See, now I know I'D be down for two guys at once, but pretty much every guy I know would NEVER be down for anything involving another guy. I mean, except the guys I know who are bi or gay...and that just wouldn't work, because if the two guys I was with started going at it, I think it would probably kill the mood for me...


 
LOL me and a buddy tagged is wife once.. It was a interesting expierence to say the least...


----------



## boooky (Mar 22, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> LOL me and a buddy tagged is wife once.. It was a interesting expierence to say the least...


................Everyone aboard the Bamm Bamm train...Did you guys slap hands like a wresling match? Ive always wanted to do that.....Set up ropes and shit and hang over the ropes with my hand out.......


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 22, 2008)

Lol.........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 22, 2008)

boooky said:


> ................Everyone aboard the Bamm Bamm train...Did you guys slap hands like a wresling match? Ive always wanted to do that.....Set up ropes and shit and hang over the ropes with my hand out.......


lmao, tag team huh? That would be interesting...but what would you do if the girl tagged out and left just you two boys in the ring?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 22, 2008)

*I think she got you there boooky...*


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 22, 2008)

lol this gets better everytime i look at this thread...but off to roll another one!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 22, 2008)

shits gonnna hit the fan...

if you can handle the heat,.. then shag away..

few people can handle the heat....

KEEP SMILING.. and make her eat you out

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 22, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> LOL me and a buddy tagged is wife once.. It was a interesting expierence to say the least...


word.... good times...

are you all still friends?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 23, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> shits gonnna hit the fan...
> 
> if you can handle the heat,.. then shag away..
> 
> ...


no, we've decided that would be a bad idea. Now we're discussing the merrits of a mmf threesome, which for me would mean they're not a couple.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> no, we've decided that would be a bad idea. Now we're discussing the merrits of a mmf threesome, which for me would mean they're not a couple.


DP!!!!!!!!

lol im comfortable with my sexuality to the point that i could do the mmf with a guy i don't know...and i'm not bi or gay so no mood killing from me.....


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 23, 2008)

or how bout just a good ol fashioned orgy? 10 men 10 women one big room with blacked out windows...1 tap=male 2 taps=female everyone gets some! and when its over you don't know who you fucked so everyone wins no feeling uncomfy!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 23, 2008)

well, most of the guys _*I*_ know are just too homophobic for it. It's sad, but true. It's ok though, I'm not into forcing guys into confronting their issues. I'm too busy avoiding my own.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 23, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> or how bout just a good ol fashioned orgy? 10 men 10 women one big room with blacked out windows...1 tap=male 2 taps=female everyone gets some! and when its over you don't know who you fucked so everyone wins no feeling uncomfy!!!


Oh that's a HELL no. I don't do people I don't know, so I really don't think I'd be down to NOT know who I was doing. I mean, yeah, I can see the appeal, but I know myself well enough to know that it would bug me afterwards. 

I have worked hard to make sure I never ended up in the woke-up-the-next-morning-knowing-i-had-had-sex-but-cant-remember-a-damn-thing type situation. So I wouldn't be able to go out and TRY to have that type of experience (well, you'd remember it all, but not know who with...)


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 23, 2008)

lol fine no orgy then too bad most guys are homophobes....w/e im straight but i'll double team a girl if she wants it, i'll do pretty much anything i suppose tho, i've done ffm, and uh ffffm that was awkward seeing as i only have one dick and one tongue...i do have 2 hands but that shit got boring quick, i really prefer 1on1 in general and if i were to have another trizzy i'd prefer it to stay with only 3....the whole manag e'trois thing is a lil excessive, not saying it wasnt fun but not as good as the ffm trizzy,which in turn wasn't as good as the simple 1on1...too much info bout my sex life? probably lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, I could see how having sex with more than one person could be...difficult. I don't know if I'd be able to do it, like, attention wise. I mean, I can multitask at a lot of things, but when it comes to sex I'm used to concentrating on one person. Having to try to divide attention between two might make me lose my focus...


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 23, 2008)

exactly my ADD was going crazy...a different coochie everywhere i looked i started to lose focus lol then they all started plaing with each other so not to be left out i started playing with myself lmao 

my focus was fine for that


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey, I have a new question, something I've wondered about before...

a lot of the guys I know have at some point mentioned the threesome fantasy of twins. And you see it in movies, on tv, shit like that. So my question is: if you have a threesome with twins, isn't that technically insest? I mean, because they're TWINS! I mean, does anyone actually know any twins that have been in a threesome together, or is it all just fantasy? Cuz I actually know a lot of twins (6+) and none of them have ever.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 23, 2008)

yea i think family member bangin is strictly off limits i don't kno any and i dont think id like to see it go down either even the whole girls kissing thing isn't so much of a turn on to me...I make em work lmao


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't understand why girls kiss each other for attention, and it kinda wierds me out. I don't have any problem with girls kissing, like if they're into each other, you know? But to kiss someone just to get attention...I don't think I'd like it. I dunno why...it's just I don't whore my kisses out.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 23, 2008)

me either lmao....actually even if i have a one night stand i refuse to kiss them, kissing is way too intimate and personal for just givin away, i laugh at chicks in the clubs cuz they kiss each other and get the sketchy guys creepin, i just walk past lol


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

CALI'S offer still stands


----------



## one million (Mar 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't understand why girls kiss each other for attention, and it kinda wierds me out. I don't have any problem with girls kissing, like if they're into each other, you know? But to kiss someone just to get attention...I don't think I'd like it. I dunno why...it's just I don't whore my kisses out.


They do it just for that reason "to get attention" some people will do anything. But it's cool when they do it to fuck with a guy.

I've done the 3 with my wife and her friend. I kinda had a hard time withe the situation since I was friends with her too. The two of them had a experimental period with eachother before the 3. 

After a night of drinking I went to be and left the two alone, next thing I know it they are looking for me. They start making out and doing other thing in front of me. So I'm cool with it, then they ask me to join. That was over a year ago and we are still good friends but it was weird for like a month. 

So if they are a rocky couple don't do it. Just my $.02


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 23, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> CALI'S offer still stands


lol, you mean I can fullfil my threesome fantasy AND get a chance to go to CALI's? It would be like Christmas came early...

I wonder which would be better, the sex or the smoke...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 23, 2008)

one million said:


> They do it just for that reason "to get attention" some people will do anything. But it's cool when they do it to fuck with a guy.
> 
> I've done the 3 with my wife and her friend. I kinda had a hard time withe the situation since I was friends with her too. The two of them had a experimental period with eachother before the 3.
> 
> ...


How was it wierd for a month? Like wierd how? If you don't mind me askin...


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 23, 2008)

If i had 2 dicks instead of 1 id be all for 3 somes


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 23, 2008)

Friends share a dinner together
Good friends shag each others wives
Great friends shag each others wives repeatedly

and people who LOVE LIFE never get Married


----------



## boooky (Mar 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, tag team huh? That would be interesting...but what would you do if the girl tagged out and left just you two boys in the ring?


Get my pay check and leave......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 24, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Friends share a dinner together
> Good friends shag each others wives
> Great friends shag each others wives repeatedly
> 
> and people who LOVE LIFE never get Married


so do people who love life never get married because they don't believe in the instituion of marriage, or because they don't want to be monogamous? Or is the problem not with monogamy but with the "till death do us part"?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 24, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Friends share a dinner together
> Good friends shag each others wives
> Great friends shag each others wives repeatedly
> 
> and people who LOVE LIFE never get Married


*A-fucking-men...*


----------



## boooky (Mar 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> so do people who love life never get married because they don't believe in the instituion of marriage, or because they don't want to be monogamous? Or is the problem not with monogamy but with the "till death do us part"?


Dang......I wont ever get married because im a mover and a shaker or so I thought....Over achievers is what I call people that take life for granted to make life better..Sence we are arguing about getting married lets get married...But when the arguing is the problem last thing they need to do is get married...

Why get married if it doesnt matter? Usually the ones that want to get married just want to control..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 24, 2008)

boooky said:


> Dang......I wont ever get married because im a mover and a shaker or so I thought....Over achievers is what I call people that take life for granted to make life better..Sence we are arguing about getting married lets get married...But when the arguing is the problem last thing they need to do is get married...
> 
> Why get married if it doesnt matter? Usually the ones that want to get married just want to control..


I don't think I'll ever get married. My idea of marriage was crushed when my _grandparents_ got divorced. Plus I don't think marriage is really necessary. My mom has never married my step dad, but they've been together for what...16 years?

But I know that for some people, they want it. lol, my best friend is actually getting married in August, and I'm her maid of honor, so I can't really talk shit about it. If it's what they want, then go them.


----------



## doctorD (Mar 24, 2008)

The threesome thing is kinda over rated. If its with people your not in a relationship with it can be tons of fun just sex no strings everything out in the open. However if youre in a relationship with one of the people it can really change things. I doubt id do it again with a girl i was seeing seriously.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Its still standing huh?_

_Well I'm impressed with your stamina!_

__






CALIGROWN said:


> CALI'S offer still stands


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Its still standing huh?_
> 
> _Well I'm impressed with your stamina!_
> 
> __


LMAO

Yes, I too am very impressed by CALI's....stamina....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 25, 2008)

_Oh I KNEW you'd appreciate THAT one. _

__



_Haha.  Cute!_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMAO
> 
> Yes, I too am very impressed by CALI's....stamina....


----------



## WeFallToday (Mar 30, 2008)

we could make it a four-some


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 30, 2008)

WeFallToday said:


> we could make it a four-some


it IS better to have even numbers...


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 31, 2008)

threesomes complicate things. but if youre gonna do it, do it right. no whispering, and your partner gets your cum. thats how i roll.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_I'll pick one. You pick one!!!! ;_
_Don't ya just love being BAD!!!!_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> it IS better to have even numbers...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I'll pick one. You pick one!!!! ;_
> _Don't ya just love being BAD!!!!_


lol, that doesn't seem so bad...it's really only fair.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_I was thinking the same thing. _
_Double the fun._
_Ok maybe not_
_Sounds like a crowd now_

_Just kidding_








_Four is fine wif me Ha I love this thread. Its so entertainingly funny._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, that doesn't seem so bad...it's really only fair.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 31, 2008)

Lacy- let's start and see who else wants to play.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe some candy?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 31, 2008)

_Nah. Lets NOT!!!_


Barrelhse said:


> View attachment 94310
> Maybe some candy?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 1, 2008)

Barrelhse said:


> View attachment 94310
> Maybe some candy?


That's dirty. I don't like to go there when thinking of my mama. As far as I'm concerned, my mother is a virgin.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 1, 2008)

_Me too. Buddy completely killed it for me. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's dirty. I don't like to go there when thinking of my mama. As far as I'm concerned, my mother is a virgin.


----------



## 1freezy (Apr 1, 2008)

It's simple ask if they have ever had a 3some before. If they say yes then you will most likely not bring any uncomfort to the relationship. If they say no then its really up in the air 50/50 I have seen a ton of unstable people feel insucure for no reason after these situations. Now if the other parties seem mentally an spiritually _stable_ plus have good self asteem but have never done this or at least with each other _go for it_. I do!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Me too. Buddy completely killed it for me. _


lol, yeah, I had to go pour alcohol on my brain to burn the thoughts away. I dunno if this thread will be able to come back after that...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Me too. Buddy completely killed it for me. _


Funny you have this avitar now. I just picked up a dimmer switch at home depot. It was real simple looking just plug it in and plug the fan into it. So i got it but it didnt work. The fan would run on full but iv I turned down the dimmer it would get louder like it was working hard but not any slower. Turn the dimmer a tick more and it would stop. It didnt work at all I was hoping it would have a bigger range like a light but it didnt work. Anyhow you avital looks like what i need but its to small to really see everything. Any idea wou to make a dimmer that will work?


----------



## 1freezy (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep us posted on your decision.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 3, 2008)

1freezy said:


> Keep us posted on your decision.


lol, I already decided to just stay away from those two for a bit, give them a chance to work through their shit on their own. From what I hear they're fighting pretty often...


----------



## Shook (Apr 3, 2008)

Wikid, when doing it with just other girls there's one commercial quote that you have to remember:

"Strap-on!"














"Strap-Off."













"The Strapper!"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 3, 2008)

Shook said:


> Wikid, when doing it with just other girls there's one commercial quote that you have to remember:
> "Strap-on!"
> "Strap-Off."
> "The Strapper!"


LMAO, you know, I've always wanted to use a strap on...I guess I've always wanted to see what's it's like to be the one with the dick...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 3, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMAO, you know, I've always wanted to use a strap on...I guess I've always wanted to see what's it's like to be the one with the dick...


Its awsome trust me  but if i had your parts id never go out and id get nothing done lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 3, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Its awsome trust me  but if i had your parts id never go out and id get nothing done lol


It's awesome?  I fucking KNEW it! lol, and as far as my parts...I find myself fasinated by them as well. Every now and then I have to look down and check out my own cleavage. 

But really, I've put some thought into what it must be like to have a dick. Although, if I had a dick it probably wouldn't be that big....cuz my hands are small. Some of my guy friends can actually bend their fingers over mine...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 3, 2008)

What does hand size indicate again??
</IMG>


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 3, 2008)

Now I feel inadequate. Just had to post a pic huh?  for making me feel worse!

lol, not really, but you know...
</IMG>


----------



## doctorD (Apr 3, 2008)

lol if it helps ill say its a mini lighter


----------



## Shook (Apr 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMAO, you know, I've always wanted to use a strap on...I guess I've always wanted to see what's it's like to be the one with the dick...


really, ive wondered what its like to have a vajayjay, not that i want one, i mean, i want one, but not physically part of me... its just kinda weird how you can have like an open area into your body, anus is different cause its really tight, but with a verticle smile, its just weird,


oh and having a dick is absolutely great.... but it can get awkward, for me i get about 10 minimum erections a day... so when i was still in highschool, it was really awkward when i got an erection every class right before class is out... ugh i have to wait/disguise/hide it... why are some women grossed out by erections?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 4, 2008)

doctorD said:


> lol if it helps ill say its a mini lighter


Oh, and a mini cell phone? And a mini keyboard? You lie like a rug...



Shook said:


> really, ive wondered what its like to have a vajayjay, not that i want one, i mean, i want one, but not physically part of me... its just kinda weird how you can have like an open area into your body, anus is different cause its really tight, but with a verticle smile, its just weird,
> 
> 
> oh and having a dick is absolutely great.... but it can get awkward, for me i get about 10 minimum erections a day... so when i was still in highschool, it was really awkward when i got an erection every class right before class is out... ugh i have to wait/disguise/hide it... why are some women grossed out by erections?


LMAO, have you ever seen Superbad? Evan: "Just imagine if girls weren't weirded out by our boners and stuff, and just like wanted to see them. That's the world I one day want to live in."

lol, and I've never been grossed out. One of my friends REALLY was...later she came out as a lesbian. It's funny, cuz she's this really cute girl and guys are always trying to get at her, but dicks just disgust/frighten her. When I really want to freak her out I go into detail about giving head. 

You raise a good point though, I'm glad I don't have to deal with random erections. It would suck if everyone knew when I was horny too...cuz sometimes that shit hits me at odd places and times. When I was still in high school, once I was in line for something, and out of no where, I got so hot and bothered, I had to leave the line because I was about to just jump the guy in front of me. I mean, I knew him, but still, can't go doin that....right?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 4, 2008)

Now this is a whole new thread huh.,.......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 4, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Now this is a whole new thread huh.,.......


Yes, apparently now we're exploring my penis envy issues. I'm getting strangely excited...


----------



## Shook (Apr 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh, and a mini cell phone? And a mini keyboard? You lie like a rug...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having an erection does not mean im horny at all, not at all, it could be because ive been sitting down too long, i have to go to the bathroom, or just cause, or of course it could be because, some girl came up to me and said 
"-----, im making a pube salad, and i need some of -----'s own special dressing". what do you mean you cant go around doin that? NO guy would be opposed to that... ever. I remember this one time tho, i was in class, and had to return a textbook, but i had an erection, and the teacher was looking at me like.... "nows the time to put it away..." im like, uh ok. that guy over there will do it for me ---> 
but i guess both genders have plus and minus'... another thing tho, if you EVER ask a guy what he's thinking... theres no need, theres only one thing he thinks about... same for me.



doctorD said:


> What does hand size indicate again??
> </IMG>


Wth? man ive seen bigger hands at a war amps convention.



Zing!!
Jk.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 4, 2008)

Cannabolic said:


> damn girl you's a FREAK!!!! i need to find some females like you lol. na on some forreal shit, i think you should confront them both and let them kno how you feel. obv. the both wanna mess wit chu but they are afraid to put it out in the open because they are afraid about how the other one is goin to act. so once u put it out there, and the smoke clears, they you all will realize that you want the same things. but on the bad side of the track, you have to remember that after sex ppl act diffrient. so you have to decide weither its worth changin how you guys are. but then again it might not change anything.but that choice is yours. i just hope that if u decide to do the threesome that you plz bless me with some pics lol.


Your spelling's atrocious but you're fucking SPOT ON. I think I'm gonna put some bells on that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 5, 2008)

Shook said:


> Having an erection does not mean im horny at all, not at all, it could be because ive been sitting down too long, i have to go to the bathroom, or just cause, or of course it could be because, some girl came up to me and said
> "-----, im making a pube salad, and i need some of -----'s own special dressing". what do you mean you cant go around doin that? NO guy would be opposed to that... ever. I remember this one time tho, i was in class, and had to return a textbook, but i had an erection, and the teacher was looking at me like.... "nows the time to put it away..." im like, uh ok. that guy over there will do it for me --->
> but i guess both genders have plus and minus'... another thing tho, if you EVER ask a guy what he's thinking... theres no need, theres only one thing he thinks about... same for me.


lmao, I love that movie 

but yeah, it's not that I thought he would mind, so much as I thought people might get the wrong idea about me. It wouldn't have been as bad, to say maybe take him off to the boys bathroom...but at that moment I was seriously afraid that I would push him onto the desk and just jump on top of him...

But it's ok, I'm better now, I've learned to get these kinda urges under control. Most of the time, anyway.


----------



## Shook (Apr 5, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, I love that movie
> 
> but yeah, it's not that I thought he would mind, so much as I thought people might get the wrong idea about me. It wouldn't have been as bad, to say maybe take him off to the boys bathroom...but at that moment I was seriously afraid that I would push him onto the desk and just jump on top of him...
> 
> But it's ok, I'm better now, I've learned to get these kinda urges under control. Most of the time, anyway.


damn i wish i had some girl that hot standin next to me ALL the time, and i dont know when its comin  i could be the prey, she could be the sexy tiger, and then i just get jumped at random intervals


----------



## Lacy (Apr 5, 2008)

_Haha Wikid. I love it!!!_
_I like checking out my body parts too_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's awesome?  I fucking KNEW it! lol, and as far as my parts...I find myself fasinated by them as well. Every now and then I have to look down and check out my own cleavage.
> 
> But really, I've put some thought into what it must be like to have a dick. Although, if I had a dick it probably wouldn't be that big....cuz my hands are small. Some of my guy friends can actually bend their fingers over mine...


----------



## shorty45 (Apr 5, 2008)

its a test! jk idk


----------



## Shook (Apr 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Haha Wikid. I love it!!!_
> _I like checking out my body parts too_


you know you can hire people to do that for ya right?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_I suppose you are right But I would rather do myself than pimp myself out_


Shook said:


> you know you can hire people to do that for ya right?


----------



## Biggy (Apr 6, 2008)

Ill do it free of charge.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_ Oh my goodness. _
_Well aren't you the most generous one._
_That was funny. Its not like there's a ack of offers_
_This thread is hilarious wikid!_


Biggy said:


> Ill do it free of charge.


----------



## Biggy (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeh but fuck all those other half cut offers, if you want a really special deal biggys ya mayn


----------



## Shook (Apr 6, 2008)

Biggy said:


> Ill do it free of charge.


Free of charge? you know you can get people to pay you to do it right?


----------



## Biggy (Apr 6, 2008)

im the giving sort of guy, i wont charge to look at her body parts.


----------



## ganjagreensmoker420 (Apr 6, 2008)

i've had a threesome with one of my girlfriend and her friend we were all just fuck buddies but then one of them started to like me. my advice is DONT! but its not really my decision.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 6, 2008)

Shook said:


> damn i wish i had some girl that hot standin next to me ALL the time, and i dont know when its comin  i could be the prey, she could be the sexy tiger, and then i just get jumped at random intervals


You know, you're the second guy I've had tell me that...well not exactly that, but along the same lines. I'm begining to think it might be a good idea. I guess I'm just worried that the guy will be too taken off guard and not be able to actually go through with it and just frustrate me. 



Lacy said:


> _Haha Wikid. I love it!!!_
> _I like checking out my body parts too_


lol, thank god, I'm not the only one. It's usually just my boobs though, we're pretty close. 



Lacy said:


> _I suppose you are right But I would rather do myself than pimp myself out_


I agree, who needs the middle man? I've never really understood the reason for a pimp. You mean _he's_ going to make money off of _me_ having sex with strangers? Is he going to be in there helping me out, tickling the john's balls or sticking a finger up his ass? Because that's the only way I'd be down to split my money....



Biggy said:


> im the giving sort of guy, i wont charge to look at her body parts.


a regular good samaritan. But it'd be pretty hard to _charge_ for something that a lot of guys offer to _pay_ for...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 6, 2008)

ganjagreensmoker420 said:


> i've had a threesome with one of my girlfriend and her friend we were all just fuck buddies but then one of them started to like me. my advice is DONT! but its not really my decision.


Yeah, I'm not. YOUR situation sounds pretty messy...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_OMG Wikid. I do hope people realize that I was so kidding about that last post._

_I wouldn't dream of pimping myself for all the money in the world._


_now about the threesome......_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know, you're the second guy I've had tell me that...well not exactly that, but along the same lines. I'm begining to think it might be a good idea. I guess I'm just worried that the guy will be too taken off guard and not be able to actually go through with it and just frustrate me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 6, 2008)

lol, it's ok Lacy, I think we know you're not pimping yourself out. I mean, if you were, you'd probably be too busy to be posting here so often. 

All this talk about threesomes and sex gets me worked up. I was hanging out with a buncha people last night, and one of the guys got a lot more affection than usual because I was feeling frisky.


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 7, 2008)

wow this post is still going...lol cool, my posts die out before the third page....ima make one "needing help with an orgy" a good orgy too with all marijuana growers bringing a sample we'll all get baked and then have stoner sex...its gonna be awesome.....

also paying to see body parts is stupid, that's why they invented the internet...PORN!


----------



## Shook (Apr 7, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _OMG Wikid. I do hope people realize that I was so kidding about that last post._
> 
> _I wouldn't dream of pimping myself for all the money in the world._


 
What would you say if i implied i had some incriminating evidence of you doing the deed?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 7, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> wow this post is still going...lol cool, my posts die out before the third page....ima make one "needing help with an orgy" a good orgy too with all marijuana growers bringing a sample we'll all get baked and then have stoner sex...its gonna be awesome.....
> 
> also paying to see body parts is stupid, that's why they invented the internet...PORN!


If it ever happens, let me know. I'm so there...lol, or I would be, if I weren't so here...



Shook said:


> What would you say if i implied i had some incriminating evidence of you doing the deed?


I know what I'D say: i wanna see!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 7, 2008)

_Yes prove it!!!!!!!!!!!!_



_..........................................................._

_I was only kidding around with my posts jerk._


Shook said:


> What would you say if i implied i had some incriminating evidence of you doing the deed?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 7, 2008)

oooo, you done pissed Lacy off.


----------



## kurupt (Apr 8, 2008)

if This threeSome Does happen to go down. video tape dat shit and post it on here


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

well i actually do have PROOF, but i think someone would report me if i posted it... i suppose i could pm you if you want...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

Shook said:


> well i actually do have PROOF, but i think someone would report me if i posted it... i suppose i could pm you if you want...




Did you hear that? That was the sound of my jaw hitting the floor. 

I'm going to go pop me some popcorn, so that I can have something to munch on when Lacy comes back and GETS YOU!


----------



## manofrainbows (Apr 8, 2008)

just do it and have some fun


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did you hear that? That was the sound of my jaw hitting the floor.
> 
> I'm going to go pop me some popcorn, so that I can have something to munch on when Lacy comes back and GETS YOU!


Oh Teh Noes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i sowwy Wacy, i offer a peace treaty ->


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

Shook said:


> Oh Teh Noes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i sowwy Wacy, i offer a peace treaty ->


Yay for peace! lol, if that's how you make peace, you can make peace with ME anyday 

Dude, I want to see this proof! I don't believe it exists....*suspicious look at Shook* Are you just lying to get us all excited over nothin? Cuz that's no bueno.


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yay for peace! lol, if that's how you make peace, you can make peace with ME anyday
> 
> Dude, I want to see this proof! I don't believe it exists....*suspicious look at Shook* Are you just lying to get us all excited over nothin? Cuz that's no bueno.


No senorita, Proof i have.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

Shook said:


> No senorita, Proof i have.


*looks around* I don't see it....am I supposed to just take your word for it? I'm sorry Shook, I mean, I know you're awesome and what not, but SEEING is believing. 

So give me something to believe...


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *looks around* I don't see it....am I supposed to just take your word for it? I'm sorry Shook, I mean, I know you're awesome and what not, but SEEING is believing.
> 
> So give me something to believe...


alright... ill send you a pm then?

would you also like a toke off the peace pipe? 

and why thank you for the awesomeness


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

Shook said:


> alright... ill send you a pm then?
> 
> would you also like a toke off the peace pipe?
> 
> and why thank you for the awesomeness


Yeah, let's see this proof!

Of course I would! 

lol, your welcome, I actually repped you for your awesomness.


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, let's see this proof!
> 
> Of course I would!
> 
> lol, your welcome, I actually repped you for your awesomness.


Well thank you for the rep..... ferrr end???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

Shook said:


> Well thank you for the rep..... ferrr end???


 Aww, I love you too...

*having looked at the PROOF*  Lacy, you never told me this about yourself...


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Aww, I love you too...
> 
> *having looked at the PROOF*  Lacy, you never told me this about yourself...


 
SHhhhhh!!! Now is not our time!


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

Shook said:


> SHhhhhh!!! Now is not our time!


Just kiddin


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

Shook said:


> Just kiddin


lol, so you mean now IS our time?

You can't go playing with my mind about the time, damn it. You're gonna cause me to unite prematurely.


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, so you mean now IS our time?
> 
> You can't go playing with my mind about the time, damn it. You're gonna cause me to unite prematurely.


I know all to well about "uniting prematurely"

Just kiddin, im a beast.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

lmao, I was going to say, I don't think you should be admitting that...

And you're a beast huh? What kind? Not a howler monkey I hope...


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, I was going to say, I don't think you should be admitting that...
> 
> And you're a beast huh? What kind? Not a howler monkey I hope...


Nope, im a llama, one with a dork,

and we all know what dork is....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

a whales penis? 

LMFAO *trying to imagine a llama with a whale's penis* That's kinda scary, I mean, the penis would be bigger than the llama!

And llama's are icky, they spit! Is this an elaborate way of telling me you don't swallow?


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> a whales penis?
> 
> LMFAO *trying to imagine a llama with a whale's penis* That's kinda scary, I mean, the penis would be bigger than the llama!
> 
> And llama's are icky, they spit! Is this an elaborate way of telling me you don't swallow?


I do you how you wanna be done, just teach me how, im tryin to explain the best way i can, ill melt in your mouth and not in your hand


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 8, 2008)

lol, my biggest rule for my guys is that they can't get it in my hair. Just the THOUGHT *shudders*

Get it in my hair and you will WASH it.


----------



## Shook (Apr 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, my biggest rule for my guys is that they can't get it in my hair. Just the THOUGHT *shudders*
> 
> Get it in my hair and you will WASH it.


Thats cool.


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 9, 2008)

how bout in your eye....i missed once and got it in a chicks eye, it was fucked up but funny when the temporary blindness made her trip and fall i wanted to help but i was paralyzed with laughter lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 9, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> how bout in your eye....i missed once and got it in a chicks eye, it was fucked up but funny when the temporary blindness made her trip and fall i wanted to help but i was paralyzed with laughter lol


 

I dunno, maybe someone should spit it in YOUR eye next time, see how you like it!  Meanie. 

And what do you mean you missed? What the fuck were you aiming for? If it was supposed to go in her mouth, why didn't you just let her handle it, I mean, obviously she was handling it fine enough to get you off...


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 9, 2008)

how about evrywhere but the hair.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 9, 2008)

There better be a hot shower coming afterwards! And even then, just the thought of being covered in it....

ICK! That's one thing I can't stand about porn, the way the girls act like they love getting covered in that shit! I don't care who you are, no one wants cum all over their face. 

Dude, iBlaze, is that your volcano in your avatar? Because if it is, I'm jealous...


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 9, 2008)

it is. and yes you can get a hot shower after.


----------



## Shook (Apr 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ICK! That's one thing I can't stand about porn, the way the girls act like they love getting covered in that shit! I don't care who you are, no one wants cum all over their face.


hmmm... im not 100% sure about this, my reasoning for that is, when i was in high school, on of our teachers had been in a porno right, and for some reason one day, she said that "it" doesnt taste bad, and that she liked it... so i dont know...

+ i bet a lot of guys like a girl's cum on them


----------



## smokingbot (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys like pussy. Guys like three ways. She is bi.

The real question seems to be

are you a lesbian.. or bisexual.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 9, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> it is. and yes you can get a hot shower after.


I love the volcano. My friend got one because he works at a head shop and pretty much got it for free. I want one...

Yes, hot showers after are good. But you can't always take a shower afterwards, and it's times like those when guys need to be realistic. I mean, if we're doin it in a church confessional, of course I'm not going to let you get that shit all over me. You expect me to walk out of the house of God covered in cum? I don't think so...



Shook said:


> hmmm... im not 100% sure about this, my reasoning for that is, when i was in high school, on of our teachers had been in a porno right, and for some reason one day, she said that "it" doesnt taste bad, and that she liked it... so i dont know...
> 
> + i bet a lot of guys like a girl's cum on them


I'm not talking about taste, taste would be an issue if we were talking spit or swallow. I'm talking about being covered in it! Syrup tastes good, I don't want to be covered in it, you know?

And besides, you can't just say "it doesn't taste bad" because different guys taste different. You probably don't know that from personal experience (or at least I HOPE not...) But trust me, they do. 



smokingbot said:


> Guys like pussy. Guys like three ways. She is bi.
> 
> The real question seems to be
> 
> are you a lesbian.. or bisexual.


Well, I like boys....I like boys more than I like girls....Honestly, I think I'm pretty straight.


----------



## Shook (Apr 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm not talking about taste, taste would be an issue if we were talking spit or swallow. I'm talking about being covered in it! Syrup tastes good, I don't want to be covered in it, you know?
> 
> And besides, you can't just say "it doesn't taste bad" because different guys taste different. You probably don't know that from personal experience (or at least I HOPE not...) But trust me, they do.


I love to be covered in honey if a girl wanted me too...... your argument is weak! 

but think you could rephrase the second part? it doesnt make a whole lot of sense...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 9, 2008)

Shook said:


> I love to be covered in honey if a girl wanted me too...... your argument is weak!
> 
> but think you could rephrase the second part? it doesnt make a whole lot of sense...


Ok, you wouldn't mind being covered in honey, because it would be LICKED off your body. Are you volunteering to LICK your cum off the girl? I don't think so....

Let me try again with that last part: You said she said that "it" doesn't taste that bad. What I'm saying is that you can't make a general statement like that. You can't say "Cum doesn't taste so bad..." because not all guys' cum tastes the same. YOURs probably doesn't taste the same as say, your best friends, or joeshmoe on the street, you know?

One girl actually told me that it tastes different depending on what the guy eats...now I dunno about all that, that's an experiment for another day I guess.


----------



## Shook (Apr 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, you wouldn't mind being covered in honey, because it would be LICKED off your body. Are you volunteering to LICK your cum off the girl? I don't think so.....


but thats different tho, no guy licks there own cum, and no girl lick's there own too.... so it's like no one does it anyways. like i wouldnt mind lickin a girl off my face  so why would she mind lickin me off her?  
.
.
.
"I shoot DNA like Bull!"



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Let me try again with that last part: You said she said that "it" doesn't taste that bad. What I'm saying is that you can't make a general statement like that. You can't say "Cum doesn't taste so bad..." because not all guys' cum tastes the same. YOURs probably doesn't taste the same as say, your best friends, or joeshmoe on the street, you know?
> 
> One girl actually told me that it tastes different depending on what the guy eats...now I dunno about all that, that's an experiment for another day I guess.


Well im pretty sure urine tastes different depending on what you eat, but i dont believe sperm will, there's no outside contaminents such as stomach fluids in urine, so i dont think a guy's will taste different depending on what he eats, but i suppose every guy tastes different, BUT it would be a huge variation, since DNA is made up of only four chemicals.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 9, 2008)

Shook said:


> Well im pretty sure urine tastes different depending on what you eat, but i dont believe sperm will, there's no outside contaminents such as stomach fluids in urine, so i dont think a guy's will taste different depending on what he eats, but i suppose every guy tastes different, BUT it would be a huge variation, since DNA is made up of only four chemicals.


Woa there cowboy, back up. Your actin like cum is nothing but sperm, it's NOT. 

Fun Facts About Semen:
"Besides sperm, semen is made of secretions from the seven lower urinary tract structures. These strangely named structures include: epididymis, vas deferens, ampullae of the vas, seminal vesicle, prostate, Cowper's glands and glands of Littre. Semen itself has high concentrations of potassium, zinc, citric acid, fructose, phosphorylcholine, spermine, free amino acids, prostaglandins and enzymes, which nourish and protect the sperm." Semen

Secretions from the seven lower URINARY tract structures...didn't you say that urine tastes different depending on what you eat? So that makes sense then right? 

lol, I can't believe I looked this up, but booya grandma! I may not HAVE a dick, but...nevermind.


----------



## Shook (Apr 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Woa there cowboy, back up. Your actin like cum is nothing but sperm, it's NOT.
> 
> Fun Facts About Semen:
> "Besides sperm, semen is made of secretions from the seven lower urinary tract structures. These strangely named structures include: epididymis, vas deferens, ampullae of the vas, seminal vesicle, prostate, Cowper's glands and glands of Littre. Semen itself has high concentrations of potassium, zinc, citric acid, fructose, phosphorylcholine, spermine, free amino acids, prostaglandins and enzymes, which nourish and protect the sperm." Semen
> ...


Woah there cowgirl!
Hmmm... well im pretty sure the only thing in semen, is:
Pre-cum
and sperm

Pre-cum is a clear fluid, and i suppose could contain substances from urinary tracts, but im not sure, cause then it's like a guy peepeeing on a girls face 

and sperm, i suppose varying elements could make up the "seedling" but the way i see it, sperm is just DNA, and dna is only made up of four chemicals in various orders... so i suppose semen could vary in taste depending on what a guy eats, but i dont think it would make a huge difference, so i unno


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Shook, are you speaking from experience?

I can tell you that different guys taste different.


----------



## Shook (Apr 9, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Hey Shook, are you speaking from experience?
> 
> I can tell you that different guys taste different.


No im not speaking from experience, im a guy.
But i suppose guys vary from each other, but do you know for certain that a guy would taste different depending on what he ate?


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 9, 2008)

Shook said:


> No im not speaking from experience, im a guy.
> But i suppose guys vary from each other, but do you know for certain that a guy would taste different depending on what he ate?


Hey, just because you're a guy doesn't mean you wouldn't have any experience. 

Some guys are affected by certain foods, just like how asparagus makes some people's pee smell.


----------



## Shook (Apr 9, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Hey, just because you're a guy doesn't mean you wouldn't have any experience.
> 
> Some guys are affected by certain foods, just like how asparagus makes some people's pee smell.


Sorry i meant to say, im a man. therefore you wouldnt need to ask.
but i do recognize the possibility that guy could taste different, and they may not, who knows.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 9, 2008)

No wait, pre-cum comes before...obviously, but are you saying that when you cum you think ALL of that is sperm? No honey, follow that semen link, it'll break it down for you. Your sperm is surrounded by that liquid to protect it and nourish it, you know, help it make the journey.


----------



## Shook (Apr 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No wait, pre-cum comes before...obviously, but are you saying that when you cum you think ALL of that is sperm? No honey, follow that semen link, it'll break it down for you. Your sperm is surrounded by that liquid to protect it and nourish it, you know, help it make the journey.


pre-cum comes with the sperm as well, i can guarantee that, but ya i know it's not just the sperm, whatever, how bout we just leave this topic alone?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, YOU brought it up! I was just saying I don't want the shit in my hair...and that it tastes different from guy to guy. You're the one who wanted to argue, lol.

But Seamaiden's got my back, she knows what's up.


----------



## Shook (Apr 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey, YOU brought it up! I was just saying I don't want the shit in my hair...and that it tastes different from guy to guy. You're the one who wanted to argue, lol.
> 
> But Seamaiden's got my back, she knows what's up.


you're right, i did bring it up, does that mean i can't drop it?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, well I repped the last couple of people who posted in this thread, cuz I want what's in their avatars...


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I dunno, maybe someone should spit it in YOUR eye next time, see how you like it!  Meanie.
> 
> And what do you mean you missed? What the fuck were you aiming for? If it was supposed to go in her mouth, why didn't you just let her handle it, I mean, obviously she was handling it fine enough to get you off...


lol actually we were having sex, she wasnt sucking, she got up when i was bout to go, an asked me to "shoot it" in her mouth so she leaned back and the first bit got in her mouth the second didnt....kinda had an arch to it and bam right in her eye....honestly im not all about cumming on peoples faces, the whole facial thing is kinda gross, but that shit was funny-seriously if you're gonna swallow then swallow dont make requests that i aim since it doesnt have a crosshair built in...maybe i should invent a cock ring with a crosshair though...that'd be awesome lol


----------



## Shook (Apr 10, 2008)

Stormfront said:


> lol actually we were having sex, she wasnt sucking, she got up when i was bout to go, an asked me to "shoot it" in her mouth so she leaned back and the first bit got in her mouth the second didnt....kinda had an arch to it and bam right in her eye....honestly im not all about cumming on peoples faces, the whole facial thing is kinda gross, but that shit was funny-seriously if you're gonna swallow then swallow dont make requests that i aim since it doesnt have a crosshair built in...maybe i should invent a cock ring with a crosshair though...that'd be awesome lol


im gonna photoshop a cock ring with a crosshair just for you


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_The reason I don't find this particular funny is because I was repeatedly gang raped one year and video was taken of it_
_You posting whether jokingly or NOT caused me to go into a panic attack and close all my threads. _
_I've been married to the same man now for almost 20 years . Live a very reserved and peaceful lifestyle._
_I totally don't do any of this shit and was ONLY joking around._

_Again I am not blaming you because it was my own decision to come in here and joke around but if you have such a video then please sent it to me _

_Lacy_


Shook said:


> No senorita, Proof i have.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry lacy


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm sorry too Lacy! Because it takes two to joke around, and I was joking with Shook. Obviously neither of us knew this about you, or we wouldn't have ever gone there (I'm sure Shook will agree). 

For the record (and in moral support of Lacy) I've been raped, and I know there isn't anything humorous about it. It's not an easy thing to deal with, and it's not something you can ever forget.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 10, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _The reason I don't find this particular funny is because I was repeatedly gang raped one year and video was taken of it_
> _You posting whether jokingly or NOT caused me to go into a panic attack and close all my threads. _
> _I've been married to the same man now for almost 20 years . Live a very reserved and peaceful lifestyle._
> _I totally don't do any of this shit and was ONLY joking around._
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, I thought maybe you were being spanked for something, and I couldn't figure out what it was. I have questions, but don't want to pry, so I'll just leave this as it is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

as much as any of you would find it hard to believe.............i was raped. then my house was trashed. then she called the hells angels (family involved). then i feared for my safety until i found a new place to live. i'll answer ALL questions. thanks for your support.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 10, 2008)

dam from threesome to rape. I think ...


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 10, 2008)

everyone take a moment
hope you feel better now... Back to threesomes


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

it was during a threesome that i was raped. lolololol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> as much as any of you would find it hard to believe.............i was raped. then my house was trashed. then she called the hells angels (family involved). then i feared for my safety until i found a new place to live. i'll answer ALL questions. thanks for your support.


*trying really hard to resist asking question*



iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> everyone take a moment
> hope you feel better now... Back to threesomes



*sigh* I feel much better...and I agree, we need to either get back to talking about threesomes. Or about how every time I see iBlaze's avatar I want a hit...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

i've never tried a volcano.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

*having clicked the dance monkey dance link in fdd's sig*

I desperately want to fit in...with all the other monkeys. Except the monkeys that I hate, monkeys that are different, or from different places, or different color...

And for the record, MY made up god is better!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've never tried a volcano.


...never? Well, let me tell you what, it's just about the best thing in the WORLD. It's like being shotgunned by God....

lol, honestly, the volcano's the only vaporizor I've ever hit, and I loved it.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it was during a threesome that i was raped. lolololol


that's the good kind


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *trying really hard to resist asking question*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I post just for u


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> I post just for u


lol, seriously, every time I see that bag full of smoke...just waiting to be inhaled...I die a little inside because I can't have it...and I love the mouth piece on the volcano, I think it's so cool...

One day you're going to wake up, and your volcano will be GONE because I will have magically found you, and it, and me and your volcano will have run away together to California, where we will live happily ever after. 

The end.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 10, 2008)

it won't be too far since I'm in Cali too. Or u could just wake up and take a hit * wink wink*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

*hypnotized by your avatar* whatever you say....

lol, what part of Cali do you live in? I'm asking for perfectly innocent reasons, not because I'm planning to find you and kidnap your volcano (and possibly you with it...)


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, I'd really like some help with this. It's kinda a weird situation. I'm not even sure it's an offer...
> 
> I'm friends with this couple, both my age. I've known them for a few years. He's straight, and she's bi, before him, she was with a woman for a long time.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Wiki - I clicked on your thread thinking...

"Wiki had to have just put-up an enticing title to grab all the guys out there, and get quick multi-penetration (no pun intended...lol) on whatever pressing problem or question she has about her plants"

...But then I read what you've written and now I'm total mesmerized by your intriguing situation!!! 

I guess I'll have to roll another doobie and sit back for the next hour or so to read all 24!!! pages (gezz!) and get blown away by the whacky comments I am sure the members of RIU have written...LOL

I mean I am literally lmao in advance right now and I haven't even started on everyone's comments... I love you guys!


WWW

BTW - That is a no win situation. Even if you really really really wanted them both, next time they are angry with each other; you will be the scapegoat! Keep friends as friends, they are too hard to come by.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

White Widow Woman said:


> Hey Wiki - I clicked on your thread thinking...
> 
> "Wiki had to have just put-up an enticing title to grab all the guys out there, and get quick multi-penetration (no pun intended...lol) on whatever pressing problem or question she has about her plants"
> 
> ...


LMAO, I like that you think I'm that devious, awesomeness. Maybe I SHOULD do that...I could title it something like. "Do my breasts look even? Pics inside"

lol, and for the record, mine are. 

And yeah, the people who actually answered my question seemed to vote mostly the same way as you, and I decided not to do it. I wanted to give them some space to work out their relationship problems.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_Sorry Mr. fdd_

_And thank you kindly for sharing _

_And you also wikid. It is a very difficult thing to deal with and some things just trigger flashbacks and I panic and do things that don't make any sense to anyone_
_I also get very defensive when someone questions it as BS>_

_Thanks _


fdd2blk said:


> as much as any of you would find it hard to believe.............i was raped. then my house was trashed. then she called the hells angels (family involved). then i feared for my safety until i found a new place to live. i'll answer ALL questions. thanks for your support.


----------



## Shook (Apr 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMAO, I like that you think I'm that devious, awesomeness. Maybe I SHOULD do that...I could title it something like. "Do my breasts look even? Pics inside"
> 
> lol, and for the record, mine are.


Personally i prefer the left breast to be about 27% larger, and slanting left, because i am right handed, and that will balance out the universe.



Lacy said:


> The reason I don't find this particular funny is because I was repeatedly gang raped one year and video was taken of it
> You posting whether jokingly or NOT caused me to go into a panic attack and close all my threads.
> I've been married to the same man now for almost 20 years . Live a very reserved and peaceful lifestyle.
> I totally don't do any of this shit and was ONLY joking around.
> ...


Naw, the 'proof' i have is just a picture from the tv show south park, as a joke, nothin real. You got nothin to worry about, other than hittin this -------> 




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm sorry too Lacy! Because it takes two to joke around, and I was joking with Shook. Obviously neither of us knew this about you, or we wouldn't have ever gone there (I'm sure Shook will agree).
> 
> For the record (and in moral support of Lacy) I've been raped, and I know there isn't anything humorous about it. It's not an easy thing to deal with, and it's not something you can ever forget.


Agreed. first lacy, then fdd, and now wikid? next thing you know im gonna admit to being raped...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

Shook said:


> Agreed. first lacy, then fdd, and now wikid? next thing you know im gonna admit to being raped...


Are you trying to tell us something Shook? It's ok, come sit on aunty wikid's lap and tell her all about it. Did a priest touch your special places?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

all i wanted was a cheeseburger and the bitch raped me. fucked up my pictures. ruined my carpet. burned holes in my sheets. first time in my life i've ever really been scared. she came in thru the bedroom window when i was trying to play possum. she wouldn't leave until she got what she wanted. it was 3:30am and she had NO cheeseburger. then she tried to give me money because i was complaining about not being able to make it to work the next day. then she tried to say i took 360 dollars from her. i never took a dime. she threw it all over me on the bed and i stuffed it back into her purse. how humiliating. treated me like hired goods. 

YouTube - His Cheeseburger


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> all i wanted was a cheeseburger and the bitch raped me. fucked up my pictures. ruined my carpet. burned holes in my sheets. first time in my life i've ever really been scared. she came in thru the bedroom window when i was trying to play possum. she wouldn't leave until she got what she wanted. it was 3:30am and she had NO cheeseburger. then she tried to give me money because i was complaining about not being able to make it to work the next day. then she tried to say i took 360 dollars from her. i never took a dime. she threw it all over me on the bed and i stuffed it back into her purse. how humiliating. treated me like hired goods.
> 
> YouTube - His Cheeseburger


Isn't it "she came in through the BATHroom window"?

You're lucky you just complied. I remember a few years ago, a buncha women escaped from prison, and they raped this guy by sticking a pensil in his *COUGH* you know what I'm saying? I don't even HAVE one and that hurts to imagine...

Dude, Before I even CLICKED that link, I knew what it was going to be. I LOVE the Veggie Tales. I have a 4 year old niece, so I have an excuse to be watching, but I love Larry the Cucumber, and his silly songs...

YouTube - Endangered Love

YouTube - Love My Lips


----------



## Shook (Apr 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are you trying to tell us something Shook? It's ok, come sit on aunty wikid's lap and tell her all about it. Did a priest touch your special places?


No im afraid it is much worse the that.
*Walks up, sits on lap, thinks to self 'wheres aunty's happy stick?'*
Now what im going to say, i say in all seriousness, no joke intended.
It all started on march 17, the McRib had just returned to McDonalds, it was a glorious day, a day of days. Long story short, i had become diet dependant upon the McGasmicness of the McRib. Two weeks later.... I, I can't go on!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 10, 2008)

Go on please I need to see how it ends.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 10, 2008)

*pats shook's back* there there, I understand. *waits momentarily* and then what happened?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_and the suspense thickens.........._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *pats shook's back* there there, I understand. *waits momentarily* and then what happened?


----------



## melindaskrapz (Apr 10, 2008)

Never Fuck You Friends Or Someone Always Gets Hurt


----------



## Shook (Apr 10, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *pats shook's back* there there, I understand. *waits momentarily* and then what happened?


*Puffs * Ah, Relief.
Two weeks later, it was gone. 
"Limited time offer only" they taunted at me while I demanded to know what had happened.
Little did I know that this was the first step in my journey across Canada.
And it just keeps gettin worse as I begin my cascade into abyss.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 11, 2008)

Shook said:


> *Puffs * Ah, Relief.
> Two weeks later, it was gone.
> "Limited time offer only" they taunted at me while I demanded to know what had happened.
> Little did I know that this was the first step in my journey across Canada.
> And it just keeps gettin worse as I begin my cascade into abyss.....


LMFAO, when I first read this post, I TOTALLY didn't know what the FUCK you were talking about. lol, I'm high, and I just totally blanked.

*getting back in character*

I know, I know, things happen so fast. Sometimes we do things we never thought we'd do. That doesn't make us bad people. So, if say, you found yourself giving blowjobs for crack, no one would think any less of you...

...So then what happened?


----------



## Shook (Apr 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO, when I first read this post, I TOTALLY didn't know what the FUCK you were talking about. lol, I'm high, and I just totally blanked.
> 
> *getting back in character*
> 
> ...


I'll continue when you sober up


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 11, 2008)

Shook said:


> I'll continue when you sober up


*sobers up* I'm sorry, continue


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 11, 2008)

did you have the threesome?

pictures?


iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> did you have the threesome?
> 
> pictures?
> 
> ...


That's not fair, I already have hero-worship issues when it comes to you. If YOU ask for pics, I might just have to go have a threesome to get you some...

lol, not really, but still....

ACTUALLY, I do have an update, and it's not really good...I went to visit them today, and she had this really bad bruise. I asked her about it, and she said she fell into the corner of the counter, which I have done and bruised myself, so it's plausible...but I didn't buy it, just because something about the way she was acting.

So when he left somewhere, and we were alone, I asked her again, and I kept bugging her about it. Finally she admits that he hit her, and told me I couldn't let him know I know.

I HATE it when people do shit like that, tell me something like that and expect me to act like I never heard it. Of course I can't just play normal. 

When he got back...well, now I guess I have to admit, I was looking to pick a fight with him over it. I was just being a snippy bitch to him, pushing his buttons. Finally me and him kinda end up shouting at each other, in each other's faces, and I asked him, "What are you gonna do, hit me too?" And he gave her this DEATH look, like instantly.

Then it gets confused...he grabbed me, and I don't think he was going to hurt me...but he scared me, so I slapped him as hard as I could, and it was LOUD. And then everything stopped. I swear to god, from the way he was looking at me, I was sure he was going to swing on me.

My personal theory on hitting guys is: if you hit a guy, you should be ready for him to hit you back. I'm not saying guys should hit girls, but I don't think guys should be expected to just take getting hit either...

Well anyways, he didn't hit me, but he ACTED like he was gonna, you know? And I flinched, because I was scared, and when I get scared, I usually get angry. And it really pissed me off that I flinched (two for flinching...)

I don't remember anything else but yelling, then she got between us, walked me to the door, and told me I should go.

So yeah, the threesome question need not be answered again. I'm not even sure I ever want to SEE them again.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuck ME, Wikid... Aren't you glad you didn't step right into the middle of that pile of shit? 

On the slapping a guy then getting hit thing: It happened to me (actually, first husband started hitting me the night of our wedding, but that's another story) with my last boyfriend. I'd driven all the way down to San Diego to spend the weekend with him, even though I'd broken things off with him because of his philandering. 
<side note>
For a woman, there is almost nothing worse than being fucked around on when you don't expect it, but what's worse than that is when he chooses a DOG to fuck around on you with.
</side note>
Anyway, we went out someplace, and he gets this phone call. No big deal, except that he leaves the area to have his conversation.  Alright... should be over in a few minutes. Except, it's not. So I'm finally ready to leave and I go look for him, and he's busily making plans to hook up with someone basically with me right there. Well, I'm PISSED. I mean, can't you fucking wait til I'm GONE???
We argued, and, for the first time in the 8 years we'd been involved, I slapped him across the face. Next thing I know I wake up on his couch, and my nose is bloody and my face HURTS. He must have clobbered me pretty good. Once I woke up I wanted to leave, but he wouldn't let me. I had to wait until he was finally asleep to leave.

So, maybe a return in kind, had I actually _earned_ it, honestly. Had he simply slapped me back it would have been fair, but that's not what happened.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 11, 2008)

its not right but instinctivly you swing when you get hit and if hurts. I saw this butch chick on tv go into a pizza place drunk with her lesbo friend ( nothing against lesbos but she was asking for it)she cuts in front of people and bumps this dude. Dude must have said somthing cuz she goes off talk shit and trying to hit him. She throws the cheese shaker at homey and dude knocks her ass out. Never have I laugh do hard. Parma cheese shakers are heavy. It hit him right in the face. what a crazy video. And thoose chicks still wanted three pepperonni pizzas


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *hypnotized by your avatar* whatever you say....
> 
> lol, what part of Cali do you live in? I'm asking for perfectly innocent reasons, not because I'm planning to find you and kidnap your volcano (and possibly you with it...)


s Cali come by me you and the volcano can have a three sum.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 11, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Fuck ME, Wikid... Aren't you glad you didn't step right into the middle of that pile of shit?
> 
> On the slapping a guy then getting hit thing: It happened to me (actually, first husband started hitting me the night of our wedding, but that's another story) with my last boyfriend. I'd driven all the way down to San Diego to spend the weekend with him, even though I'd broken things off with him because of his philandering.
> <side note>
> ...


 with a DOG? Why...that's illegaly in 49 states! Dude, if any guy ever hit me, his life would be over. And not because of anything I would do. I have brothers, uncles, and grandfathers who are very over protective.

I've always said, if a guy hit me, I'd wait until he fell asleep, handcuff him to the bed, wake him up with a tazer.



iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> its not right but instinctivly you swing when you get hit and if hurts. I saw this butch chick on tv go into a pizza place drunk with her lesbo friend ( nothing against lesbos but she was asking for it)she cuts in front of people and bumps this dude. Dude must have said somthing cuz she goes off talk shit and trying to hit him. She throws the cheese shaker at homey and dude knocks her ass out. Never have I laugh do hard. Parma cheese shakers are heavy. It hit him right in the face. what a crazy video. And thoose chicks still wanted three pepperonni pizzas


I SAW that! It was on Most Shoking...or Most Daring, I dunno. But yeah! I loved that, that guy caught that bitch just right, knocked her the FUCK out...

See, I don't think guys should have to take abuse from girls. When I hit him yesterday, I hit him cuz he grabbed me, like by my left arm and started pulling me, I dunno what I thought, maybe that he would twist my arm behind my back, and then I'd be fucked...so I just slapped him.j

But yeah, I think if a girl is sitting there throwing punches at a guy, he's gotta be able to do SOMETHING. A really good guy (and patient) will just overpower her and restrain her. A not so patient guy, might slap her. A jerk will pound her to ground. 



iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> s Cali come by me you and the volcano can have a three sum.


...and THEN you would wake up, and me and the volcano would be gone! Muahahaha-- *chokes on her gum* DAMN you juicy fruit!

So what part of Socal? Like...LA county? lol, cuz that's where I am.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2008)

i'm outside working on my cathouse this morning. my wife walks out into the yard with an icepack under her eye. apparently she yanked her belt out of the dresser drawer with a hard tug and the buckle flew out and smacked her right under the eye. it's red, swollen and gonna leave a mark. she gonna tell people what happened. i'm sure they'll just nod in agreement.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_WIFE BEATER_





fdd2blk said:


> i'm outside working on my cathouse this morning. my wife walks out into the yard with an icepack under her eye. apparently she yanked her belt out of the dresser drawer with a hard tug and the buckle flew out and smacked her right under the eye. it's red, swollen and gonna leave a mark. she gonna tell people what happened. i'm sure they'll just nod in agreement.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 11, 2008)

suck to be u this week.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I guess the title of this thread has no point anymore, I was just about to hook you up with some great first hand knowledge on threesomes


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_GOSH Wikid._
_I did not read this part._
_Most likely I would have done the exact same thing._
_I hate it when people do sh*t like this also. There is absolutely no need for violence whatsoever and I can't for the life of me understand people who do this. Very very sad._

_I would not have been able to act like nothing happened either. Are you kidding me???? I totally wear my emotions on my sleeve and can NEVER conceal them enough especially not in a situation like this. _

_Oh gosh. I think you really do need to stay away from these two. That is ONE very unhealthy relationship._

_And in saying all that I hate violence........if buddy would have grabbed me like that.....I would have decked him so hard he would have been kissing the floor._
_Maybe I wouldn't have but I would have been furious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's not fair, I already have hero-worship issues when it comes to you. If YOU ask for pics, I might just have to go have a threesome to get you some...
> 
> lol, not really, but still....
> 
> ...


----------



## OgkUsHemZZ0613 (Apr 11, 2008)

i sayyy u guys jus get stupid high have the 3 some nd hope they were 2 high to rememba 

rememba u neva noe how ppl will react but it could turn out to b a very wierd situation afta or u guys culd b cooler then eva whoooo knows all i gota say is try to have fun nd dnt 4get 2 b stupid high


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 11, 2008)

So my x told me she's coming over tonight and I have to do her no matter what. Imma get taken advantage of later. I guess she's gonna owns me tonight


----------



## Shook (Apr 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> with a DOG?
> 
> I've always said, if a guy hit me, I'd wait until he fell asleep, handcuff him to the bed, wake him up with a tazer.
> 
> But yeah, I think if a girl is sitting there throwing punches at a guy, he's gotta be able to do SOMETHING. A really good guy (and patient) will just overpower her and restrain her. A not so patient guy, might slap her. A jerk will pound her to ground.


By dog, i think she meant, the girl looked terrible.

And that second part about waking up with the tazer is scary.... *clenches testicles* 

I dont think you have to be a jerk to punch a girl back, but i think you do if you're gonna hit her more than required know what i mean?

And it seems that people have strayed away from my story.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm outside working on my cathouse this morning. my wife walks out into the yard with an icepack under her eye. apparently she yanked her belt out of the dresser drawer with a hard tug and the buckle flew out and smacked her right under the eye. it's red, swollen and gonna leave a mark. she gonna tell people what happened. i'm sure they'll just nod in agreement.


LMAO! You're married to my twin!  I do shit like that to myself all the God damned time.


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> with a DOG? Why...that's illegaly in 49 states! Dude, if any guy ever hit me, his life would be over. And not because of anything I would do. I have brothers, uncles, and grandfathers who are very over protective.


 Ok, maybe just another hairless ape.  I'm one of three girls, no guys to stick up for me, Dad's always been a pushover. My mother, on the other hand, fucking TIGRESS if you fuck with her young. My husband, though, someone looks at me wrong, he won't stand for it, very protective.


> I've always said, if a guy hit me, I'd wait until he fell asleep, handcuff him to the bed, wake him up with a tazer.


Um, I'll save the story of my first husband for another time.



> See, I don't think guys should have to take abuse from girls.


No one should take abuse from anyone, I agree. What I did, in my situation, was completely REactive, I let my emotions take over. But I don't think I deserved to get clobbered quite so hard for it.



> When I hit him yesterday, I hit him cuz he grabbed me, like by my left arm and started pulling me, I dunno what I thought, maybe that he would twist my arm behind my back, and then I'd be fucked...so I just slapped him.j


You acted in fear, a very real and tangible fear. Some abusive men can be real pussies, others sort of get off on the fight. I'm just glad he didn't do anything to you, cuz I likes ya.



> But yeah, I think if a girl is sitting there throwing punches at a guy, he's gotta be able to do SOMETHING. A really good guy (and patient) will just overpower her and restrain her. A not so patient guy, might slap her. A jerk will pound her to ground.


Agreed.


----------



## Shook (Apr 11, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Ok, maybe just another hairless ape.  I'm one of three girls, no guys to stick up for me, Dad's always been a pushover. My mother, on the other hand, fucking TIGRESS if you fuck with her young. My husband, though, someone looks at me wrong, he won't stand for it, very protective.
> 
> Um, I'll save the story of my first husband for another time.
> 
> ...


By tigress... do you mean cougar? cause i think she tried to pick me up last night. 






jk. (please dont rape me agian, like you did in the other thread, in which you made me cry in)

what do you mean 'save' the story? you mean you're just not gonna say it, or you're gonna actually tell us later?

And i concur about likesin da wikid


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_I wish I had protective brothers and a dad to protect me but that ain't happening. Haven't talked to my brother in years and don't see my parents often. _

_I also agree that if you are going to be foolish enough to strike someone then you had better expect to be hit back._

_I had a similar experience with an ex and it was the first time in my life I ever took someone to court. He was charged and had 2 years probation._
_I didn't do it for the money but just the peace of mind and I have to say that it felt good. I felt empowered by it all._

_Years later this guy still calls me up to see if I am available.to get together(jerk)_





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> with a DOG? Why...that's illegaly in 49 states! Dude, if any guy ever hit me, his life would be over. And not because of anything I would do. I have brothers, uncles, and grandfathers who are very over protective.
> 
> I've always said, if a guy hit me, I'd wait until he fell asleep, handcuff him to the bed, wake him up with a tazer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 12, 2008)

So much...



Zekedogg said:


> Well I guess the title of this thread has no point anymore, I was just about to hook you up with some great first hand knowledge on threesomes


Please, don't hold back on account of our off topicness.



Lacy said:


> _GOSH Wikid._
> _I did not read this part._
> _Most likely I would have done the exact same thing._
> 
> ...


Dude, see, I'm glad I'm not the only one who can't conceal shit like that. Cuz my friends are always asking me to do it like I should be able to!



Shook said:


> By dog, i think she meant, the girl looked terrible.
> 
> And that second part about waking up with the tazer is scary.... *clenches testicles*
> 
> ...


I still want to hear your story! *pats my lap*


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well in that case I will PM you my address


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 12, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Well in that case I will PM you my address


In Oregon? A bit far to go for a threesome...


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh I can travel babe if that would be more ideal for yourself


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 12, 2008)

So who's going to be the third?


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 12, 2008)

You choose, just not a guy...you pick one out and I will go and get her for us


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 12, 2008)

lol, what makes you think I'd need YOU to go get her? 

I'm just joking, I don't think I could pick up a woman for real...then again, I've never tried....

I just know my guy friends get bent when a girl they want to get with hits on me....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_LMAO wikid._

_Oh that has got to be the biggest ego deflatter for a man. _
_You go somewhere and the chick your hubby is checking out comes on to you instead._
_They find it intriguing BUT its a real shot to their ego._




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, what makes you think I'd need YOU to go get her?
> 
> I'm just joking, I don't think I could pick up a woman for real...then again, I've never tried....
> 
> I just know my guy friends get bent when a girl they want to get with hits on me....


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 12, 2008)

Ive been in relationships where my women were into chicks....Its nothing out of the ordinary...Its pretty cool actually Just a lil more spice to the sex life, as long as everybody is on the same page


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _LMAO wikid._
> 
> _Oh that has got to be the biggest ego deflatter for a man. _
> _You go somewhere and the chick your hubby is checking out comes on to you instead._
> _They find it intriguing BUT its a real shot to their ego._


lol, when I used to work at Magic Mountain (YEARS ago...) they would rent the park out to a like one of those GLAD organizations, so it would pretty much be like a gay night at the park.

I was working with this guy who was a BIG ladies man, you know, like he had game and he was always picking up girls. I remember once I went to a spot he was working, and his spot was empty. I went into the back room, and he had TWO girls back there, in the dark.

Anyways, he kept telling me that he was so good, he could pick up a lesbian and turn her straight. EVERY girl he tried to hit on, hit on me, or asked for my number. When I turned them down, after they left he'd be like, "What were you thinking? Did you SEE her?" 

OMG, the best thing that happened during gay night, was there was this really HOT girl, wearing short shorts, and a tight top and she had a nice rack and you can tell she wasn't wearing a bra....anyways, all the guys were watching her, so I went up to her and told her, "Hey, we all think you're really hot, can I take a picture of you?"

So she came over, and posed for pics with the guys and me, even flashed the camera. The guys were all in love. Later that night, me and one of the guys ran into her and her friends. She said since we got a pic with her, she wants one with us. So her friends took pics of her with us. While they were taking pics, one of her friends said, "You know what her name is? Pedro."

 Pedro? "Yeah, she used to be a man." I thought it was crazy, because I was convinced, and I can usually spot a man even if he is tranny or sex changed...the guy with me FREAKED out, because right after they told us, Pedro tried to kiss him in the picture.

When we got back to our spot, we told all the other guys that that hot chick was really a man. One guy said, "Is it gay that I still want to fuck her?"


----------



## Shook (Apr 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, when I used to work at Magic Mountain (YEARS ago...) they would rent the park out to a like one of those GLAD organizations, so it would pretty much be like a gay night at the park.
> 
> I was working with this guy who was a BIG ladies man, you know, like he had game and he was always picking up girls. I remember once I went to a spot he was working, and his spot was empty. I went into the back room, and he had TWO girls back there, in the dark.
> 
> ...


I think every country should pass a law stating all transies and hermaphrodites and every thing else in between, wear a sign stating their original gender and their current gender state


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 12, 2008)

I can usually spot a real man by his hands. Even a really convincing tranny can't hide the fact that his hands are like twice the size of mine. Sometimes that's the ONLY way I know it's a man.

But yeah, trannies I can usually spot, but I know I've met people with sex changes and not realized it. I worked doing loans for a while, and one of our customers, I was going through his file, and I went back to when he first started doing business with us, and he was a WOMAN. I saw a copy of her ID and everything....if I hadn't seen that, I would have never known


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 12, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ive been in relationships where my women were into chicks....Its nothing out of the ordinary...Its pretty cool actually Just a lil more spice to the sex life, as long as everybody is on the same page


So you've had threesomes before? I want to hear some stories!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_OMG wikid. That is wicked priceless._
_I would have loved to have seen buddies jaw drop with that one._
_So does it mean I am guy if I still wanna f*ck her?????  Love it. that is very funny!!!!!!!!!!_

_Oh and wikid????what is with your avatar hon??? _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, when I used to work at Magic Mountain (YEARS ago...) they would rent the park out to a like one of those GLAD organizations, so it would pretty much be like a gay night at the park.
> 
> I was working with this guy who was a BIG ladies man, you know, like he had game and he was always picking up girls. I remember once I went to a spot he was working, and his spot was empty. I went into the back room, and he had TWO girls back there, in the dark.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 12, 2008)

lol, I'm supporting the karmic rep love thread!

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56625-whats-rep-points-do-i-63.html#post727584

lol, people keep making different avs to support the thread, and I keep rockin em. I kinda miss my stoned kitty tho....


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 12, 2008)

REP whores


----------



## Shook (Apr 12, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I'm supporting the karmic rep love thread!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56625-whats-rep-points-do-i-63.html#post727584
> 
> lol, people keep making different avs to support the thread, and I keep rockin em. I kinda miss my stoned kitty tho....


 
ya put your kitty back up


----------



## Shook (Apr 12, 2008)

hahah wikid wanna hear a funny story?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

Shook said:


> hahah wikid wanna hear a funny story?


Of course....but it BETTER be funny, or else....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Him funny ?????????_
_I like that avatar much better _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Of course....but it BETTER be funny, or else....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, I prefer to have this kinda pussy in my av


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_..................._




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I prefer to have this kinda pussy in my av


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

Because? Because is not an answer!

lol, I remember my mother saying that to me when I was a kid. She'd ask me why I did something, and I'd just say, "Because." as if that explained it all. I really HATED it when my mom asked me shit like, "What were you thinking?" Because honestly, I never knew! lol, I'd think about it, and I'd be like, "I don't think I WAS thinking..."

A few times I wanted to say, "I thought I'd get away with it." But my mom would have smacked me. 

...and that random post was inspired by Lacy's edit reason.


----------



## drew420man (Apr 13, 2008)

yo threesome help hahaha. wow dude and some people cant grow a weed. type in google dot come and type in immmmm GGAAYY


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

drew420man said:


> yo threesome help hahaha. wow dude and some people cant grow a weed. type in google dot come and type in immmmm GGAAYY


type in that YOUR gay? or that I'm gay? Are you making any sense at all?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_because?........._

_I had written.......'Gosh wikid. You really got some balls' but then its obvious .....you don't _

_It was a bad comment but I'm just bad_

_Some people just bring out the worst in me...........................!!!!!_




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Because? Because is not an answer!
> 
> lol, I remember my mother saying that to me when I was a kid. She'd ask me why I did something, and I'd just say, "Because." as if that explained it all. I really HATED it when my mom asked me shit like, "What were you thinking?" Because honestly, I never knew! lol, I'd think about it, and I'd be like, "I don't think I WAS thinking..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 13, 2008)

Say word, I see cat scratch fever breaking off in here soon


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _because?........._
> 
> _I had written.......'Gosh wikid. You really got some balls' but then its obvious .....you don't _
> 
> ...


I'm glad I don't have balls. I imagine it'd be uncomfortable to walk around with all that in my pants. I mean...yeah, nevermind. I've wondered about it before


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm glad I don't have balls. I imagine it'd be uncomfortable to walk around with all that in my pants. I mean...yeah, nevermind. I've wondered about it before


you don't know what your missing.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

oh, I know that I'm missing out by not having a penis. I am totally aware of my penis envy. But I just imagine that would be one of the down sides for me...having to readjust, having to choose which pant leg my dick will go down -- because naturally I'd have a HUGE dick. 

lmao, actually, I wouldn't, that's just my penis envy talking. Based on the size of my hands, if I had a dick....


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> oh, I know that I'm missing out by not having a penis. I am totally aware of my penis envy. But I just imagine that would be one of the down sides for me...having to readjust, having to choose which pant leg my dick will go down -- because naturally I'd have a HUGE dick.
> 
> lmao, actually, I wouldn't, that's just my penis envy talking. Based on the size of my hands, if I had a dick....


its not uncomfortable having balls... actually you dont even notice them while walking... its a blast having something that you can stick into somethin else  like vacuum cleaners, picnic table umbrella holes, and so on....


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Of course....but it BETTER be funny, or else....


or else??? *shakes* uh uh

Hokay. So.
I had just brought back Subway for me and my bro right, i had a footlong meatball sub, my bro had a 6" so he was done before me and went on the comp, then just as i was about done my sub, i noticed tons of marinara sauce on the sub, all you could see was red sauce on the inside of the sub, so just then my bro got up to take his glass that he used upstairs, and i go

"Hey look! It's my anus!"

haha he had such a shocked look on his face, that he dropped and broke the glass, then glass flew across the room and landed in my "anus"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

Shook said:


> its not uncomfortable having balls... actually you dont even notice them while walking... its a blast having something that you can stick into somethin else  like vacuum cleaners, picnic table umbrella holes, and so on....


lol, thanks, I already admitted to suffering from penis envy, and you're just gonna what, rub it in? 

And your anus story....dude, I just ATE something with marinara sause, and that almost made me ill.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Well I definitely have penis envy. I'm not gonna mention all the reasons why  but here is one of them._

_Everyday I take the dogs for at least one walk. When hubby is home he usually accompanies me. Most of the times we go to secluded trails and such but almost EVERY TIME hubby says "Slow down babe" and he just stands there and whips it out  and pees. _

_Meanwhile I am dying to go and have to cross my legs until we get home and he is never in any hurry then.  Grrrr. Men! _




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> oh, I know that I'm missing out by not having a penis. I am totally aware of my penis envy. But I just imagine that would be one of the down sides for me...having to readjust, having to choose which pant leg my dick will go down -- because naturally I'd have a HUGE dick.
> 
> lmao, actually, I wouldn't, that's just my penis envy talking. Based on the size of my hands, if I had a dick....


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Well I definitely have penis envy. I'm not gonna mention all the reasons why  but here is one of them._
> 
> _Everyday I take the dogs for at least one walk. When hubby is home he usually accompanies me. Most of the times we go to secluded trails and such but almost EVERY TIME hubby says "Slow down babe" and he just stands there and whips it out  and pees. _
> 
> _Meanwhile I am dying to go and have to cross my legs until we get home and he is never in any hurry then.  Grrrr. Men! _


...pop-a-squat friend....


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ...pop-a-squat friend....


ya im sure your husband wouldnt mind


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 13, 2008)

he'd probably get a good laugh out of it...

its funny seeing girls struggle to pee in the great outdoors... though i've known a few who were as comfortable as us guys to let it go free so its not all ya'll...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

I was so going to mention that Lacy! lol, I was going to bitch that I can't spell my name in the snow...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Yeah well I;m glad you all get a kick outta it. _
_Not that I have never done that before but.........its not as easy as you think._

_Write your name in the snow.......I know Bummer_

_I think I would have liked to have tried that._


lumberjack_ian said:


> he'd probably get a good laugh out of it...
> 
> its funny seeing girls struggle to pee in the great outdoors... though i've known a few who were as comfortable as us guys to let it go free so its not all ya'll...


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 13, 2008)

i swear i've seen somehwere in some catalog this funnel kinda contraption that girls could strap on to allow them to pee standing up... it even marketed writing in snow as one of the benefits...

for reals... if only i could remember where i saw that.... it sure did make me wonder what the fuck!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Ok hold on!!! I don't wanna write my name in the snow quite THAT bad _
_Whatcha think wkid????? You game for THAT??????????_


lumberjack_ian said:


> i swear i've seen somehwere in some catalog this funnel kinda contraption that girls could strap on to allow them to pee standing up... it even marketed writing in snow as one of the benefits...
> 
> for reals... if only i could remember where i saw that.... it sure did make me wonder what the fuck!


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 13, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i swear i've seen somehwere in some catalog this funnel kinda contraption that girls could strap on to allow them to pee standing up... it even marketed writing in snow as one of the benefits...
> 
> for reals... if only i could remember where i saw that.... it sure did make me wonder what the fuck!



I've seen it, too. The same lady who linked me then proceeded to try to direct me, quite specifically, on how to pee standing up just, um.. holding the labia a certain way so that I wouldn't make a mess on myself. I told her I'm happy squatting over a pile of pine needles (if properly arranged the splatter factor is significantly reduced).

How the HELL did we get on peeing standing up?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

no, it's not the same. I want to be able to hold my DICK while I spell my name. If I can't do that, what's the point? Plus, I dunno, but I imagine it must be pretty awesome to be the one doing the penetrating during sex, you know? That's what I want. And yeah, I mean, a girl can use her hands, but that's another thing that's so cool about a dick! It's like guys have a natural way to go, "look, no hands!"


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Hahaha. You're so WAY out there. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

_I agree. It must be quite the ego rush to have that kind of power with that kind of thing but wikid... we can always melt them in our own ways that...um_

quote=Wikidbchofthewst;733363]no, it's not the same. I want to be able to hold my DICK while I spell my name. If I can't do that, what's the point? Plus, I dunno, but I imagine it must be pretty awesome to be the one doing the penetrating during sex, you know? That's what I want. And yeah, I mean, a girl can use her hands, but that's another thing that's so cool about a dick! It's like guys have a natural way to go, "look, no hands!"[/quote]


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> no, it's not the same. I want to be able to hold my DICK while I spell my name. If I can't do that, what's the point? Plus, I dunno, but I imagine it must be pretty awesome to be the one doing the penetrating during sex, you know? That's what I want. And yeah, I mean, a girl can use her hands, but that's another thing that's so cool about a dick! It's like guys have a natural way to go, "look, no hands!"


thats what im talkin about, no hands! lol, but you know, if you really wanna hold a dick to pee in the snow you could hold mine   ill hold it over the US Canada border hahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

lol, yeah, i mean, I love being a woman. If I were a guy I'd probably be gay because that's how much I like dick. But I would really love to be the penetrator instead of the penetratee...


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, yeah, i mean, I love being a woman. If I were a guy I'd probably be gay because that's how much I like dick. But I would really love to be the penetrator instead of the penetratee...


did you read my message?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

Shook said:


> thats what im talkin about, no hands! lol, but you know, if you really wanna hold a dick to pee in the snow you could hold mine   ill hold it over the US Canada border hahaha


lol, but that's just gross! I mean, holding MY dick while I take a piss would be normal. I mean, I have no problem with holding someone's dick, but while they're pissing? I'll pass. I'm not into mixing sex and bodily waste...that shit is DISGUST.


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, but that's just gross! I mean, holding MY dick while I take a piss would be normal. I mean, I have no problem with holding someone's dick, but while they're pissing? I'll pass. I'm not into mixing sex and bodily waste...that shit is DISGUST.


oh but if you are holding my dick, that would make it yours hun  my gift to you, treat it well, cause i'll know


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

lol, all my comments to this are very dirty and I'll just spare all of your virgin eyes.


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, all my comments to this are very dirty and I'll just spare all of your virgin eyes.


WHAT HAVE YOU HEARD?!??!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, I was just going to say shit like, "So exactly how big is my new dick?" dirty comments of that nature...



Shook said:


> oh but if you are holding my dick, that would make it yours hun  my gift to you, treat it well, cause i'll know


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh, I was just going to say shit like, "So exactly how big is my new dick?" dirty comments of that nature...


i dont think they make kilometre long rulers do they?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

lol, I'm american, we don't do metric...


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I'm american, we don't do metric...


that's why ill hold it over the border 


plus there are only three countries in the world that use imperial


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

oh, i know, we're America. We just like to be difficult because we CAN, it's one of the perks of being a super power.


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> oh, i know, we're America. We just like to be difficult because we CAN, it's one of the perks of being a super power.


my peepee is a super power


----------



## Shook (Apr 13, 2008)

america is also part of the reason weed isnt legalized in canadia


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 13, 2008)

Really? Why is that?


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Really? Why is that?


Well it's only one of the many reasons, but when we were going to legalize, the U.S. put a lot of political pressure on us to not legalize it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

lol, cuz a lot of stoners would be like, LATE, and roll up to Canada. Well, if it was COMPLETELY legal. I mean, were they going to legalize it all the way, or just medical cards like we do?


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, cuz a lot of stoners would be like, LATE, and roll up to Canada. Well, if it was COMPLETELY legal. I mean, were they going to legalize it all the way, or just medical cards like we do?


im not talking about legalize medicinal marijuana, thats already legal, they were gonna legalize possesion of up to like two grams


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

...two grams...I'm sorry, but I'm trying not to laugh. I'm really high. Let's talk about something else. 

Like how there's someone else running around here with a volcano in their avatar! I almost molested the poor 420inmyapt thinking he was iblaze.

Or Shook, didn't you have a story to finish?


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ...two grams...I'm sorry, but I'm trying not to laugh. I'm really high. Let's talk about something else.
> 
> Like how there's someone else running around here with a volcano in their avatar! I almost molested the poor 420inmyapt thinking he was iblaze.
> 
> Or Shook, didn't you have a story to finish?


hey two grams is a great step a lot better then the U.S., with two grams legalized we would move up to higher amounts obvs, im actually thinking about running for prime minister, like actually. and yes i did have a story to finish, so as i was saying:

...little did i know it would start me off in my journey across canada...

as i left the mcdonalds feeling torn in half, a group of fun loving people were in the parking lot, they explained to me that they too were addicted to the McRib, they also stated that they were following the McRib around canada as it tours. So i agreed to join them for a few months following the McRib, and at about 6 weeks in something terrible happene....... too sad to talk about...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

lmao, just the thought of following the mcrib tour....fucking crazy. 

Continue, por favor.


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

Oooh i know a bit of french too, monsieur.

Hokay, so. ill try to continue. 
Right before the end to my tour of duty, somethin terrible happened. One night while strolling down hamilton, ontario, McRib in hand, i noticed another McRib on the sidewalk. As i went to pick it up it moved! So i went to grab it again, and again it moved. As i continually tried to pick up the McRib i was slowly led into a huge park. Finally i had got the McRib, greatest achievement of my life. Just as i was munchin down i noticed somethin gray off in the distance between some trees, and before i knew i.....  bringing up old memories makes Shook-da-wook sad...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

lol, I just imagine a stoner being led by some munchies on a fishing line...

What happened shook, were you ambushed?


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I just imagine a stoner being led by some munchies on a fishing line...
> 
> What happened shook, were you ambushed?


who says im a stoner?!??!?! im the opposite. HMPH


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

well, I'm a stoner....gotta problem with that, ese? Donchu know I'm loco? lmao, I kid. 

What's a girl gotta do to hear the rest of your story?!


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> well, I'm a stoner....gotta problem with that, ese? Donchu know I'm loco? lmao, I kid.
> 
> What's a girl gotta do to hear the rest of your story?!


I hate when people call me a stoner.... im a g, ok?
And if you wanna hear the rest of the story... come to the border


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

WELL, if I'm not getting the rest of the story, I've got a shower waitin for me. Got an interview tomorrow, and I gotta do my hair (long hair...takes time) and then I gotta smoke a bowl before bed....lol


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> WELL, if I'm not getting the rest of the story, I've got a shower waitin for me. Got an interview tomorrow, and I gotta do my hair (long hair...takes time) and then I gotta smoke a bowl before bed....lol


ill give you the rest tomorrow if you are still interested in my rape story then,....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm interested...but it's taking an awful long time. If it takes much longer I'm going to look for entertainment elsewhere....go let a stranger bend me over the sink in the mens bathroom or something...

Not really, but still


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_The guy doesn't seem to be taking the hint. _

_Long hair does take time. I have long hair too Us woman gotta do our hair and nails. VERY important stuff_

_Good luck with your interview wikid hon_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> WELL, if I'm not getting the rest of the story, I've got a shower waitin for me. Got an interview tomorrow, and I gotta do my hair (long hair...takes time) and then I gotta smoke a bowl before bed....lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh thank you Lacy! lol, since I did my hair last night, I have all this free time this morning. I don't have to go until like 10....

lol, you know what I've always loved about having long hair? I love when I've just finished my hair, and I can feel it all down my naked back...tickles....OR, when you've had your hair up TIGHT, at the end of the day, when you take it down and it's like your whole scalp relaxes...*shudders*

good stuff


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Me too. You really are like my evil twin._

_opps we need hair. //\\ //\\ _

_I have always had long hair. My hair used to be 3 1/2 feet long until recently I cut it and now it is half way down my back but yes it feels wonderful.  It was just pass the crack of my bum and was getting too long epecially now that I have been colouring it. Plus hubby was constantly nagging me about clogged drain etc....gets caught in the car door those rotating doors were a total nightmare.  besides other things_

_My hair was so long I could put it in a ponytail tie it in about 6 or 7 different braids and add a plate in the middle and it looked like one of those hanging plant holders. _

_DAMN! I should have done it before I cut my hair and put a marijuana plant in there . It would have made a GREAT avatar pic of me but with no face of course. _

_the length of thickness of my hair was a nightmare to try and colour and I hate going to the hair dresser. Now it is still very long but managable._
_What colour is your hair? How long is it? Do you wear your up in buns and stuff? My hair is way too thick to put it in a bun. It ends up looking like a loaf of bread on the top of my head. _

_Mine is light chestut but I henna it once a month with reds and mohagony's etc._

_Have a nice day wikid beotch of the west._
_I'll be wikid beotch of the east_
_and all we need are two more wikid boetches like us and we can take over the site _


_bwahhhhhhh................................_


_All joking aside. That is a very scary thought_



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh thank you Lacy! lol, since I did my hair last night, I have all this free time this morning. I don't have to go until like 10....
> 
> lol, you know what I've always loved about having long hair? I love when I've just finished my hair, and I can feel it all down my naked back...tickles....OR, when you've had your hair up TIGHT, at the end of the day, when you take it down and it's like your whole scalp relaxes...*shudders*
> 
> good stuff


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

long hair makes me shudder... not a good thing to me, i guess since i had a few scary incidents as a kid... too long hair = ick


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

I like longer hair on women. Mid back or so is great. Im not a fan of short hair on women


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

I've always liked having long hair...except one time when I was kid, my grandma cut my hair when I was half asleep....evil of her.

But yeah, my hair reaches my lower back. I have brown hair lacy, lol, finally! When I was in high school I used to fuck with my hair color a lot, just for fun. But I haven't touched it in YEARS. My hair has a curl to it when it's short, so long it just kinda has a slight wave...

I only wear my hair up when I'm hot, or when I'm doing something and I need my hair out of the way. I usually just put it in a high pony tail, or I put it up with a pen. I don't like buns as much...but yeah, definately prefer to have my hair down.

But like, say, when I give head, I like to have my hair out of the way (that was for YOU lacy, lol, you know I have to go there)


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

im not a fan of short or long hair on women, a few inches below the shoulders i good


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

I had an old girlfriend that would use her hair to stroke me when she gave me head. It was quite nice but I could be bias she was giving me head at the time


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I had an old girlfriend that would use her hair to stroke me when she gave me head. It was quite nice but I could be bias she was giving me head at the time


haha, completely bias


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

lmao

Well, if you weren't bias, she wasn't doing it right...


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

no actually she is the girl I compare others to


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 14, 2008)

lol, really? Then yeah, definately bias. (I typed something else at first, but I've decided to edit myself. I'm pretty high, and I don't want to go overboard by accident...when I go too far, I want it to be intentional)


----------



## Shook (Apr 14, 2008)

ill continue my story tomorrow wikid, as for now, lets talk about... oh say bewbs?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, ok, I'll play along....

What about them?


----------



## Shook (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, ok, I'll play along....
> 
> What about them?


They're grrrrrrreat!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, I like to think so...but then again, I might be biased


----------



## Shook (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I like to think so...but then again, I might be biased


haha you're boob biased


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

...is there any woman who ISN'T? That would SUCK. I mean, no matter how far or fast you run, you can't escape your boobs. So you might as well embrace them....lmao


----------



## Shook (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ...is there any woman who ISN'T? That would SUCK. I mean, no matter how far or fast you run, you can't escape your boobs. So you might as well embrace them....lmao


I know plenty of guys (including me) who are willing to "embrace" them


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 15, 2008)

mmm...embracing .... Oops sorry got cared away..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh really? You guys are TOO kind. Such GIVERS....

What is it about boobs that make guys think you're older than you are? Or is it that boobs just make them not give a fuck? When I worked at Magic Mountain I used to joke I was going to get a shirt that said JAIL BAIT so there would be no confusion. 

I dunno why, but it was just always really awkward when I was that young, explaining to some guy old enough to be my dad that he IS infact old enough to be my dad....I mean, now that I'm older, I've actually been ATTRACTED to men old enough to be my dad (one of my friends dad is a PHD - pretty hot daddy - and I would totally do him if he weren't married to my friend's mom...) but when I was that young, it used to freak me out.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Oh really? You guys are TOO kind. Such GIVERS....
> 
> What is it about boobs that make guys think you're older than you are? Or is it that boobs just make them not give a fuck? When I worked at Magic Mountain I used to joke I was going to get a shirt that said JAIL BAIT so there would be no confusion.
> 
> I dunno why, but it was just always really awkward when I was that young, explaining to some guy old enough to be my dad that he IS infact old enough to be my dad....I mean, now that I'm older, I've actually been ATTRACTED to men old enough to be my dad (one of my friends dad is a PHD - pretty hot daddy - and I would totally do him if he weren't married to my friend's mom...) but when I was that young, it used to freak me out.



It that there bodies say they are women. In some cultures its ok ( I dnt think that) but at 14 girls are considered women. Their just not mentally mature. 
18 year old girls sometimes even look to young sometimes


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn bodies, going and maturing faster than our brains! lol, yeah, I had the pleasure of developing early....made for some strange situations. 

Once, my grandfather had a friend over, the son of one of his friends...and they were drinking together. Anyways, the guy wanted to go to the liquor store on the corner, but he was pretty drunk, so they had me go with him to keep him out of trouble. The whole way, he kept trying to hold my hand, and pull me close. When we actually got to the liquor store, some guys inside shopping thought he was harassing me and started to try to fight him. It was a mess...


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 15, 2008)

That terrible look what boobs do


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

I know, I know, the power of the boobs cannot be taken lightly. It's a great responsiblity. These babies *grabs my own boobs* could set it off. I mean, imagine if I went to a country where women were expected to wear veils...and I flashed them all (while wearing a veil over my face, never let it be said I don't respect other people's customs). That would be it, it would be over!

lol, I'm getting kinda out there, anyone want to reel me back in?


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I'm getting kinda out there, anyone want to reel me back in?



There just boobs....A lot of people have them, mostly women.... but still a lot of people.

Now if there nice....that's a different story


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> There just boobs...


I've been saying that for YEARS!!!! It's MEN that have convinced me otherwise, they're the ones who make such a big deal out of them! (although, I will admit, I enjoy them as well)

But seriously, I've actually had to lift a guy's chin to remind him to at least ACT like he's looking at me while he's talking. I had a button maker, and I made myself a button that says: This gives you something to read while you stare at my tits.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I had a button maker, and I made myself a button that says: This gives you something to read while you stare at my tits.


Now that right there is a sense of humor


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, in high school i had a gay friend who LOVED my rack. He also loved the fact that I used to wear really low necked tops. He would come up behind me, and just wrap his arms around me and have a boob in each hand. My straight guy friends thought it was unfair, because when they tried it, they got kicked.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you sure he was really gay?

By the way.....I looked into that whole cat situation, you're still a suspect.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> Are you sure he was really gay?
> 
> By the way.....I looked into that whole cat situation, you're still a suspect.


You know, strangely enough, now he's dating a girl....but at the time, yes, he was gay. I'm still sure he's gay. He was raised really religous, and I know his mother kept telling him it's just a phase. Honest to god, and I feel terrible saying it, but I think his whole having a gf thing is his way of trying to get away from being gay. I think he found a girl he really liked as a friend, and just asked her out. I mean, trust me, even before he came out, we all knew he was GAY. 

Plus, I think maybe he's too chicken shit to take it up the ass...and honestly, I don't blame him, because I know I am!

And as far as the cat goes...*gives you a suspicious look* who've you been talking to? The dog? He's got bad eyes and a drinking problem, what would he know?


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

I feel bad for your friend...having to be pressured into a situation like that. Hopefully he will figure out a way to be comfortable with himself and tell people who try to change or control him to go fuck themselves. It's no good for anyone living a lie.

As for the ass thing.....not for me, but different strokes for different folks

Actually Curiosity show me some pictures....it seems you two may have been in cahoots *Raises one eyebrow*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

No, that's a LIE! You want the truth? The cat choked on my gold fish, Goldy. Shortly after my dog Pogo was ran over by a carriage....*sniffles* It's hard to talk about...

[And Curiosity, if you're reading this: snitches get stiches...BITCH(es)]


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

So are you trying to say the cat committed suicide?? Or possibly it was an accidental GO(goldfish overdose). I know its hard to talk about, but was that a carriage as in a horse and carriage or a baby carriage. It's the small details that help revel the truth.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

...I dunno...lol, it didn't go into that much detail in Robin Hood Men in Tights....

Besides, don't you know asking questions is dangerous? Maybe the cat deserved it, did you ever think of that?

...or  I can't believe I never thought of this before, maybe it was the GOLDFISH! Maybe it was like a kamikaze gold fish, and it gave it's own life to CHOKE the cat to DEATH....


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ...or  I can't believe I never thought of this before, maybe it was the GOLDFISH! Maybe it was like a kamikaze gold fish, and it gave it's own life to CHOKE the cat to DEATH....


Now that I can believe!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

*whew*

lol


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

I think that is what they call self-feeding sushi


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

What is it about hiding under the covers that makes us think we're safe when we're kids? lol, I know this is kinda out of the blue...but I know when I was a kid, if I was scared, I would hide under my covers as if that would protect me.

And sometimes I still do it! Like when I'm scared....why is that? Makes no sense...


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Probably has something to do with the comfort felt in the womb...dark, warm, safe....shut the world out and it doesn't exist.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

dude, that was the best answer anyone's ever given me! lol, one person told me it was the "I can't see you, you can't see me" mentality

When you were young, did you ever hide in the middle of circular clothing racks? Once again, out of the blue, but whatever, I do what I want.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Nothing is out of the blue.......it usually out of the grey 

I don't think I hid in them, I would say played. In college I saw a guy piss in one.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, I used to hide in them while my grandma shopped...until other shoppers would discover me and then I'd flee...I got lost doing this a number of times.

Getting lost when I was really little SUCKED, I always got so freaked, like they'd leave me or something. Once, I was up at the front telling the workers at the store that I was lost. They asked me, "What's your mom's name?" (I was with my grandma, who I call mom [as a kid, hearing my mom and her brothers/sister call my grandma 'mom' made ME call her mom...I call MY mom MAMA])

Anyways, they asked what my mom's name was. I was REALLY little, and confused, and TERRIFIED. So I said, 

"MOM! Her names MOM!" 
"No honey, what's her REAL name?"
*thinking they mean because she's my grandma and not my mom* "Grandmama!"

Wow...we're off topic....


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

It certainly is frightening as a child to have experiences like that, of course when you're a teenager and your brother leaves you at the mall because he's a dick...well that sucks too. 

We're not off topic, we just diverted it for a little while.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

dude, one of my brother's did that to my other brother! lol, must be a brotherly love type thing. Or it's just that my one brother IS kind of a dick....


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

There is always one...unfortunately for me he was/is my only one.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Me too wikid. _

_My father used to be a barber in the military so one day when my brothers were getting bowl hair cuts my dad chopped all of mine off. I didn't talk to him in weeks and I cried and cried. It looked hideous. _

_My hair is curly short and wavy long also. NICE!!! I like that!!! Only mine has more than a light wave. It is very wavy with lots of little kiss curls underneath/ _

_I only wear my hair up when i am hot or busy also and I don't like the bun thing at all. Its either pony tail;braids or those clips for me too._
_Those buns just looks so dman lame.!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAWN; like boring._

_I have to disagree with you on the last comment. Ok with woman its different but .....yeah I had better stop there. _




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've always liked having long hair...except one time when I was kid, my grandma cut my hair when I was half asleep....evil of her.
> 
> But yeah, my hair reaches my lower back. I have brown hair lacy, lol, finally! When I was in high school I used to fuck with my hair color a lot, just for fun. But I haven't touched it in YEARS. My hair has a curl to it when it's short, so long it just kinda has a slight wave...
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I had curlier hair. The wave in my hair is so slight, if I blow dry my hair, it's straight....

So why do you disagree lacy? Your hair doesn't get in the way when you give head? If I don't have my hair up, mine does. But my partner is usually kind enough to hold it out of my way....

I remember once I purposely put my hair up for that very reason, and then he goes pulling my scunchie out! I've had that problem a lot with guys. If my hair's up, the bastards take it down. I had one guy steal my hair clip and refuse to give it back! *mind, this wasn't during anything sexual, I think we were at school*


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

I would think that if you are nice enough to not only preform that act, but also make less work for him that he would just sit back and enjoy.....although I have to say hair is sexy and holding up during is quite enjoyable. But it is nice sometimes to not have to.

He probably wanted to do something sexual and was hoping that would be the tradeoff


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, oh was that it? Why didn't he just say so! 

There was this one guy who sat behind me in class, who used to always play with my hair. I let him, because, well, it feels good when someone plays with your hair. Hell, I love to play with my own hair, especially when it feels really soft...I do the same thing with all my guys, if they wear their hair long enough...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Exactly. my hair NEVER stays up with that. _
_Its way too long and too thick to stay up for very long anyway. _
_Guys seem to love it rubbed there. _
_I can't believe you actually have me talking about this._

_You wikid are just bad bad bad to the bone.......you evil woman you_

_haha. Reminds me of the nursery rhythum my mom used to sing to me as a kid._

_There was a little girl_
_With a little tiny curl_
_Right in the middle of her forehead_
_And when she was good_
_She was very very good_
_But when she was BAD..._
_She was horrid.._

_You is bad... wikid bad...your name really suites you _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I wish I had curlier hair. The wave in my hair is so slight, if I blow dry my hair, it's straight....
> 
> So why do you disagree lacy? Your hair doesn't get in the way when you give head? If I don't have my hair up, mine does. But my partner is usually kind enough to hold it out of my way....
> 
> I remember once I purposely put my hair up for that very reason, and then he goes pulling my scunchie out! I've had that problem a lot with guys. If my hair's up, the bastards take it down. I had one guy steal my hair clip and refuse to give it back! *mind, this wasn't during anything sexual, I think we were at school*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, my name suits me so well, when I first got the screen name on AIM, I IMed a friend of mine without telling him who I was, and he guessed it right off the bat! lol

That little rhyme was awesome, lol, I think it's my life story....except I haven't had bangs in years.

Hmm, you know, I've never intentionally used my hair on a guy while giving him head? I mean, I know it's happened by accident, but I've never tried it...strange, cuz I've done it on other parts of a guy's body, because I know it tickles.

It's just that I really like giving head. I get so into it I forget to think about shit like that. I'm too busy trying to...lol, I can't think of any delicate way to say it so I just won't.

EDIT: I may be bad, but I'm only THIS bad when I have Lacy to encourage me. You're my partner in crime.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Wait until the morning crowd reads that


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO????????????????????_
_You being straight with me gurl???????????????????_

_YOU have never used your hair there. ?????????????????_

_Oh wikid. Haha. You have no idea._

_Do it You won't regret it and you will have him begging for more. _

_Trust me on this one babe_




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, my name suits me so well, when I first got the screen name on AIM, I IMed a friend of mine without telling him who I was, and he guessed it right off the bat! lol
> 
> That little rhyme was awesome, lol, I think it's my life story....except I haven't had bangs in years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

But see, the thing is, one of my biggest rules when giving head is: When you cum, you can't get it in my hair. You get it in my hair, you will wash it.

Using my hair seems like it'd be ASKING to get that in my hair...and then I'd need to jump IMMEDIATELY into a shower


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_I know_

_I also know my hubby goes online at his work just to check up on me now and again._


_I think I might be in trouble again._


_Oh well _

_Like I'm not used to it. _


sgtpeppr said:


> Wait until the morning crowd reads that


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Well thats supposed to go down your throat gurl not end up in your hair._

_You're doing it all wrong wikid_

_LOL!!!_
_Oh Lacy lacy . Stop now _

_You is such a bad influence on me but yet I love it._




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But see, the thing is, one of my biggest rules when giving head is: When you cum, you can't get it in my hair. You get it in my hair, you will wash it.
> 
> Using my hair seems like it'd be ASKING to get that in my hair...and then I'd need to jump IMMEDIATELY into a shower


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But see, the thing is, one of my biggest rules when giving head is: When you cum, you can't get it in my hair. You get it in my hair, you will wash it.
> 
> Using my hair seems like it'd be ASKING to get that in my hair...and then I'd need to jump IMMEDIATELY into a shower


Is the shower round 2??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

No, the shower is usually round 3 at least.

And lacy, LMFAO, good point. But...didn't we alredy have this discussion about different guys tasting different?


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, the shower is usually round 3 at least.


So then what's the problem?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Nope. You had that discussion. I never said a word_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, the shower is usually round 3 at least.
> 
> And lacy, LMFAO, good point. But...didn't we alredy have this discussion about different guys tasting different?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> So then what's the problem?


Well...I'm more talking about times when there is no shower coming afterwards. You know, like in an elevator, or a public restroom, or a church confessional....places where a shower is not in your near futuer.

When we're at home, or some where else where a shower is not only in the near future, but near BY, then I'm down for getting messy. 



Lacy said:


> _Nope. You had that discussion. I never said a word_


Well, OK, I personally think different guys' cum tastes different. Well, I KNOW they do, because...lmao, fuck it, I'm high enough to admit it. One guy I was seeing for awhile, I wouldn't say I LOVED the way his tasted, but it wasn't bad. Then the next guy, I remember being like *gag* jesus, what the hell is THAT?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Gotta agree with the shower thing. Don't always have that option._


_and as far as the last comment. _
_Um. Yeah_
_We definitely taste WAY better than men do _

_OMG!!!!! Did I just say that _






Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well...I'm more talking about times when there is no shower coming afterwards. You know, like in an elevator, or a public restroom, or a church confessional....places where a shower is not in your near futuer.
> 
> When we're at home, or some where else where a shower is not only in the near future, but near BY, then I'm down for getting messy.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _OMG!!!!! Did I just say that _



I think you did


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

Once, after my boyfriend went down on me, he kissed me, and I remember thinking, "So that's what I taste like...."

lol, not really, but still


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Oh please. Half the time I can't keep my own fingers out of my mouth_

_later babe_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Once, after my boyfriend went down on me, he kissed me, and I remember thinking, "So that's what I taste like...."
> 
> lol, not really, but still


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

LMFAO, omg, I need to go to bed


----------



## Shook (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But see, the thing is, one of my biggest rules when giving head is: When you cum, you can't get it in my hair. You get it in my hair, you will wash it.
> 
> Using my hair seems like it'd be ASKING to get that in my hair...and then I'd need to jump IMMEDIATELY into a shower


its always been one of my fantasies to have plenty of sex in a shower.



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know, strangely enough, now he's dating a girl....but at the time, yes, he was gay. I'm still sure he's gay. He was raised really religous, and I know his mother kept telling him it's just a phase. Honest to god, and I feel terrible saying it, but I think his whole having a gf thing is his way of trying to get away from being gay. I think he found a girl he really liked as a friend, and just asked her out. I mean, trust me, even before he came out, we all knew he was GAY.
> 
> Plus, I think maybe he's too chicken shit to take it up the ass...and honestly, I don't blame him, because I know I am!


Wikid, anal sex is better then regular sex for three reasons:
-It's warmer.
-It's tighter.









-It's more degrading to women.

Jk 


Oh and lacy i see you're from Canada, me to, what part you from?


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 15, 2008)

Aw, Shook, I _knew_ you swing that way! I'm bettin' you actually like getting plugged in the ass, eh? Been there, done that, DO NOT like it (it HURTS). Not to mention the fact that the guy's dick comes out looking like a shitstickle.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Not to mention the fact that the guy's dick comes out looking like a shitstickle.


And there are girls who will then stick that shitsickle in the mouth and vag


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

oh disgust you guys! Yeah, anal sex, not ever gonna happen. The only way would be if the guy took it up the ass first, with a dildo that's the same size as him, so he'll know exactly what he's asking of me.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

......................................................................


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_You guys killed it for me_


sgtpeppr said:


> And there are girls who will then stick that shitsickle in the mouth and vag


----------



## imajoker (Apr 15, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> And there are girls who will then stick that shitsickle in the mouth and vag


And they're diseased!! Gross.
But seriously, anal can (at the right moment) be really hot and pleasurable... provided:
They guy lets you initiate it or at least asks you first.
He goes majorly slow, again, until you tell him otherwise.
He stimulates you in other ways too at the same time.
He waits until you are majorly turned on or have just had an orgasm to start.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

*covers my ears and closes my eyes* la la la la la la la, I can't HEAR you! (lol, I mean, read you...)

Anal sex: no way, no how.


----------



## imajoker (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, and for the original post, if you are attracted to them, I would bring it up- with both of them in the room... unless you are worried about the friendship, although with two people like that, they started it so... and they'll just keep bothering you. Have fun, but be prepared for things to get awkward... or not- who knows?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, the original question went out the door when we got into a fight.


----------



## imajoker (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, the original question went out the door when we got into a fight.


haha. Better off. If I wanted to do that, would probably not want to know either person up front. Maybe next time


----------



## Shook (Apr 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Aw, Shook, I _knew_ you swing that way! I'm bettin' you actually like getting plugged in the ass, eh? Been there, done that, DO NOT like it (it HURTS). Not to mention the fact that the guy's dick comes out looking like a shitstickle.


Ok, first of all, if anyone is giving it up the ass it's me, im the prison beast that rapes the little boys, second of all i think you NEED to watch this informative video, since you are so closed minded.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

...huh? Shook, I dunno if I don't get it, or if I don't WANT to get it...lol, I don't want to think about you and anal sex, PERIOD, giving or getting...


----------



## Shook (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ...huh? Shook, I dunno if I don't get it, or if I don't WANT to get it...lol, I don't want to think about you and anal sex, PERIOD, giving or getting...


ah, i forgot to post the link to the video, my bizzle. here it is

How to get your girlfriend to have your anal sex with you


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 15, 2008)

all girls love anal they just dnt know it yet.


----------



## Shook (Apr 15, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> all girls love anal they just dnt know it yet.


wiser words never spoken


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

the direct approach...tell her you want to ram your penis in her butt hole....

lol, whooops.

LMFAO, knock her out with a brick? That would probably be the only way...


----------



## Shook (Apr 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> the direct approach...tell her you want to ram your penis in her butt hole....
> 
> lol, whooops.
> 
> LMFAO, knock her out with a brick? That would probably be the only way...


Don't turn a blind eye to me Wikid....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Haha. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *covers my ears and closes my eyes* la la la la la la la, I can't HEAR you! (lol, I mean, read you...)
> 
> Anal sex: no way, no how.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

lmao, shook. LACY! You know, I get this warm fuzzy feeling inside when I see you in the threads...


----------



## Shook (Apr 15, 2008)

but seriously tho wikid, i dont think it would hurt a girl if you used lube, and started off real slow and then slow built up...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Well I hope you like warm and fuzzy???_

_I know I do_


_NOTE: ignores shook_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, shook. LACY! You know, I get this warm fuzzy feeling inside when I see you in the threads...


----------



## Shook (Apr 15, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Well I hope you like warm and fuzzy???_
> 
> _I know I do_
> 
> ...


oh no note needed, im aware of you ignoring me for a while now


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 15, 2008)

come on you guys, we're stoners, we have to unite under the common banner of our stoner love

4 TWEN!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 15, 2008)

so when you bone a chick and you stick ur fingers in her mouth , do girls imagine its someone else there or is it just an oral fixation?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 16, 2008)

oral fixation....for me anyways....because if a FINGER is supposed to be another guy...it's just not gonna happen


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 16, 2008)

so is that a no go for two dudes or for having a dick the size of a finger


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 16, 2008)

Definately the latter...because, well, I've said it before, I enjoy giving head, it's fun. But what the hell would I do with a dick the size of a finger? I mean, it would be too easy, no fun!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 16, 2008)

thats not what they said in the does size matter thread LOL.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 16, 2008)

...

They lied.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 16, 2008)

Is 6 inches hard a good enough size


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, but it's not always about length, it's about width. Like, a 6 inch long, pencil dick, is...probably going to freak me out, and that's about ALL it'll do to me.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ...
> 
> They lied.


but.... Well who's hands are we comparing it to. 

Well since you like giving and I like getting we should chill


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 16, 2008)

Mine is 6 inches hard and Id say thick as a half dollar


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 16, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> but.... Well who's hands are we comparing it to.
> 
> Well since you like giving and I like getting we should chill


My hands, of course, what do I care how big or small your dick looks in YOUR hand? Besides, I have smaller hands, it's probably better if we judge it off mine....

lol, and do you really think there is a shortage of guys who like to get head around here?



Zekedogg said:


> Mine is 6 inches hard and Id say thick as a half dollar


wait, as this as a half dollar is thick, or as thick as a half dollar is ROUND....and what the hell are the dimensions on a half dollar anyways?


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 16, 2008)

well i guess im fine cause every time i get with my gurl she crawls aways from me when im hittin it from befeind and one day i said whtas that about she said cause it kinda hurts now thats a 1st LOL


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 16, 2008)

Well yeah, lol, there is sucha thing as TOO big. For me, it was 8 1/2" long, and...well, it looked as thick as my fucking WRIST, but I'm sure my imagination is exagerating the memory.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 16, 2008)

lol good to know. i still aint allowed to hit it from beheind anymore dammint.. unless shes drunk then it all game do what ever. oh and if were talkin bout wang sizes im 8in L
and however wide u can open ur mouth w LOL. now my rep wang is small like 1 block wikids is bigger than mine


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well yeah, lol, there is sucha thing as TOO big. For me, it was 8 1/2" long, and...well, it looked as thick as my fucking WRIST, but I'm sure my imagination is exagerating the memory.



did we use to date?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 17, 2008)

Not yet...lol

But seriously, are you serious? lol, so not only are you the elusive SeeMoreBuds, but you also have a big dick? Forget heroworship, I think I love you...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_LMAOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

_I 2nd that. _



_Haha! _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ...
> 
> They lied.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 17, 2008)

Dont guys that say they have a big usually have a small one?? I like to use the metric system huge ego boost to be 178mm I like the bigger number lol.


----------



## mjtoker (Apr 17, 2008)

I am a guy and I can tell you most guys- not all - add anywhere between an inch and a half to 3 inches to their actual size when they are boasting about it- especially to the ladies. I've heard friends claiming to be 8 inches when they are actually barely 6 inches. I myself do not have that problem of course.


----------



## imajoker (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn I just posted this and accidently posted two so deleted one and they're both gone. Gaaa! Trying again:

I used to flip over guys who had big dicks- like over 8 inches. Now I'm 26 and after experiencing a bunch of jerks, size is not so important to me. As long as a guy is not below average, looks like a man and big enough to have sex be a satisfying thing, I've lowered my monster size standards. Now I look at how big a man is on the inside, not how giant his cock is.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 17, 2008)

doctor d and mjtoker raise a good point Garden Knowm....so we're going to need some proof....I was willing to just believe you, but as you can see, they're not....

lol

You know, the guy with the 8 1/2 inch dick, he told me how big he was before, but I thought he was just bsing me. Then he whips it out and I'm stunned into silence...so not ALL guys lie about their size, especially if they have nothing to hide.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 17, 2008)

I would think going the other way would be better..Tell her you smaller, then whip out something bigger. Element of surprise. I would think telling her it is bigger then having something smaller would convince her you are a liar and risk losing the opportunity all together.


----------



## imajoker (Apr 17, 2008)

True, not all of them lie, and you usually find out. I'd rather the truth and not be disappointed, especially in the person, because why lie about that?


----------



## imajoker (Apr 17, 2008)

And yet, sgtpeppr, I've never known a guy to underestimate himself. Ever.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Apr 17, 2008)

imajoker said:


> True, not all of them lie, and you usually find out. I'd rather the truth and not be disappointed, especially in the person, because why lie about that?


exactly....I would hope that size would not be the determining factor......but I guess for some it is. Stupid girls


----------



## imajoker (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, as I said, it used to matter to me but now I've matured and become wiser. So, it is not a factor, unless you lie, or haven't gone through puberty yet. Fortunately I've not encountered that (yet).


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

does anybody know if wiki ever decided to do the threesome? I'm sure this is way off subject by now but I was just wondering since I saw the thread.


----------



## imajoker (Apr 17, 2008)

I mean I haven't encountered the prepuberty part. Of course I've encountered guys who are liars, and guys that lie- almost the same thing. I've only met one guy who doesn't lie at all, and he's long gone (because his penis was small- hehe- kidding). Every other one lied in some way- I hate to say it but its true- even over something small, and I'm not talking about "no, you don't look fat." That doesn't count. I just hate being lied to and I always know. It's very frusturating.


----------



## imajoker (Apr 17, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> does anybody know if wiki ever decided to do the threesome? I'm sure this is way off subject by now but I was just wondering since I saw the thread.


Aparantly it there was a fight of some kind and it's off.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

imajoker said:


> Aparantly it there was a fight of some kind and it's off.



oh ok, bummer for her....... sounded like she had a sure thing in the beggining. thanks for lettin me know.


----------



## imajoker (Apr 17, 2008)

No problem  I thought so too- and I asked her about it a few pages ago and aparantly it was way over.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

damn.... hate to hear when someone has a dream crushed......

although who knows... maybe she's already had one.... and in which case, lucky her. I've never had the opportunity and highly highly doubt i ever will.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 17, 2008)

No, i've never had one! lol, you volunteering?

Yeah, my friends kinda fight a lot, and one time I put myself in the middle of it and yeah, since then I haven't really seen them. Oh well, too bad, so sad


----------



## imajoker (Apr 17, 2008)

Eh, with friends it would always be complicated. Better do it with people you don't know (well, know enough to know they are disease free.
I've had a couple- one with another girl and a guy (which ended up with them breaking up) and one with two guys (not with each other) and its different, fun, but sort of weird. I'd rather just be with one guy at this point, in love, there's nothing like that, it is more then just screwing around.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, i've never had one! lol, you volunteering?
> 
> Yeah, my friends kinda fight a lot, and one time I put myself in the middle of it and yeah, since then I haven't really seen them. Oh well, too bad, so sad


sure, I'll volunteer..... we still need a third though. 

I really am sad to hear it didn't work out for you though.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

imajoker said:


> Eh, with friends it would always be complicated. Better do it with people you don't know (well, know enough to know they are disease free.
> I've had a couple- one with another girl and a guy (which ended up with them breaking up) and one with two guys (not with each other) and its different, fun, but sort of weird. I'd rather just be with one guy at this point, in love, there's nothing like that, it is more then just screwing around.


I've never had the "just screwin around", so i wouldn't mind it...... once at least.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 17, 2008)

when i had a 3some it was me and my 2 lesbo friends they were so in love and 1 was bi 
so were all sittin down im rollin ablunt cause 1 of em is my weed girl and all of a sudden jenna pulls out a condom and im like whats that for u gonna make ballon animals. sounds dumb but there lesbos and in so much love ud never think there gona ask me what they did but yea sparked the blunt and cori said we want to have a 3some but much more sexy like in so little word and im like fuck yes 2 hot lesbos. so we do the thing and it was very fun at the time nuthin like 2 lesbians. bout 2 days go by and i need more weed so i call jenna and shes cryin and all this shit im like whats wrong homie she said cori left her because when we were all having sex she was like ridin me more than she was her girl and cori got very upset started to hate me because she thinks i turned her gurlfriend straight and the worst part is i lost 2 freinds and a weed connect. at first its all good but then in the end the 3some aint worth it


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

D port Growth said:


> when i had a 3some it was me and my 2 lesbo friends they were so in love and 1 was bi
> so were all sittin down im rollin ablunt cause 1 of em is my weed girl and all of a sudden jenna pulls out a condom and im like whats that for u gonna make ballon animals. sounds dumb but there lesbos and in so much love ud never think there gona ask me what they did but yea sparked the blunt and cori said we want to have a 3some but much more sexy like in so little word and im like fuck yes 2 hot lesbos. so we do the thing and it was very fun at the time nuthin like 2 lesbians. bout 2 days go by and i need more weed so i call jenna and shes cryin and all this shit im like whats wrong homie she said cori left her because when we were all having sex she was like ridin me more than she was her girl and cori got very upset started to hate me because she thinks i turned her gurlfriend straight and the worst part is i lost 2 freinds and a weed connect. at first its all good but then in the end the 3some aint worth it


you know...... i bet there are TONS more of these stories than there are good stories about 3somes.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 17, 2008)

lol, imajoker, I read your post and Motley Crue's "Too Young to Fall in Love" popped into my head. 

But damn, I haven't been in love with someone in a LONG time...


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 17, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> you know...... i bet there are TONS more of these stories than there are good stories about 3somes.


yea i think u have to pay for a good problem free 3some but even then the date usually end with a trip to the clinic LOL


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

hahaha yeah, but I would NEVER pay for it.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 17, 2008)

nope never had to pay for sex was always free and they say u cant get nuthin free lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 17, 2008)

DAMN D port, that fucking SUCKS. AND a weed connection? dude, fuck all that, that's why I don't fuck with my dealers.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

haha. yeah, but even taht free sex you had to pay something for.... dinner maybe, a beer, or girly drink, there had to be somethin you paid for to get that sex.


----------



## D port Growth (Apr 17, 2008)

now that u mention yea i fed her and i bought her rolls so fuck i did have to buy it LOL


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

hahaha, yeah...... it always turns out that way.... sucks being the guy don't it.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_Heehee. _

_Don't you guys go acting all surprised now.shock:_

_If you were dating a flat chested woman and she asked you if she were enough for you ; what would you say?_

_"most guys would say no babe any more than a handful is a waste." _

_Is it lying or is it being compassionate because you don't want to hurt your partner? _

_Thtas my point. _


sgtpeppr said:


> I would think going the other way would be better..Tell her you smaller, then whip out something bigger. Element of surprise. I would think telling her it is bigger then having something smaller would convince her you are a liar and risk losing the opportunity all together.


----------



## imajoker (Apr 17, 2008)

That's not quite a lie- it's something that if lied about doesn't hurt anybody- it's not cheating or deceiving, just trying to preserve feelings for a completly unselfish reason.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_Exacty what I meant. I believe in being truthful and honest especially with the one you are sharing your life with BUT there's honestly and then there is going for the 'jugglar.'_

_I think both men and women are probably equally guilty of not being entirely truthful to their partners but hopefully most of it is done from being compassionate and nothing more._

_If I was brutally honest with my hubby I am sure he would be crushed about some stuff and vice versa. _


imajoker said:


> That's not quite a lie- it's something that if lied about doesn't hurt anybody- it's not cheating or deceiving, just trying to preserve feelings for a completly unselfish reason.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

I measure from my anus to the tip of my KAK... LOL... 

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

some of my stats..

10 inches
tastes like hubba bubba
pisses liquid gold every 28 days for 7 days straight


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

On a more serious tip..

I have 3 sizes...

yeah three sizes.. depends on the foreplay..

and the range is really scary..

There is the one fister... that's the little girthy KAK.... he shows up on the scene 1- 4 times a day.... not really a SEX hard on.. all though he can get the job done, he's hard and can come... quick too..... he is called the one fister cause he just pokes the head out with one fist.... 

then there is the standard two fister... he is a mean SOB... border line hurts cause he is so swollen.... big head.. and HARD and ready for action.. he wants to be called STANLEY as in the power tool... in his past life, he was a pneumatic nail gun.. and putting in railings was his specialty... he shows up at least once a day.. he is called the 2 fister cause his head still sticks out when he has two fist wrapped around him (right pinky to left thumb)

then there is the 3 fister.... he shows up about once a month and at all special parties and functions... he is a real show stopper... he shows up for first dates, threesomes and photo shoots.... he can have 3 fist around him and still has the head sticking out.. he is thick as a mofo... when he goes limp he is still nearly 2 fists... yes, he can hurt a bit, he can be extremely hard... he like to be sat on.... a real spectacle.. even I am stunned when I see him.... and I have seen him many many times...

true.... yes it is

iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> ...he wants to be called STANLEY as in the power tool... in his past life, he was a pneumatic nail gun.. and putting in railings was his specialty... he shows up at least once a day.. he is called the 2 fister cause his head still sticks out when he has two fist wrapped around him (right pinky to left thumb)
> 
> then there is the 3 fister.... he shows up about once a month and at all special parties and functions... he is a real show stopper... he shows up for first dates, threesomes and photo shoots.... he can have 3 fist around him and still has the head sticking out.. he is thick as a mofo... when he goes limp he is still nearly 2 fists... yes, he can hurt a bit, he can be extremely hard... he like to be sat on.... a real spectacle.. even I am stunned when I see him.... and I have seen him many many times...
> 
> ...







forget SeeMoreBuds, I wanna meet Stanley...lol

Actually, I think I'm kinda scared...






But yeah, it's official, I love you


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

_ I don't wanna see manly Stanley thanks_

_Yikes!  That is scary! _

_Apparently Stanley is on "see More Buds."_

_Its the sequel_


_"See More Stanley "_














Wikidbchofthewst said:


> forget SeeMoreBuds, I wanna meet Stanley...lol
> 
> Actually, I think I'm kinda scared...
> 
> ...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _"See More Stanley "_



lol

hhaahahah nice


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

LMFAO, Lacy, you fucking kill me sometimes. And now I'm imagining an entire book, just like the SeeMoreBuds book, only it's day by day journal with pics of his KAK...

I just love how his dick has a past life seperate from him.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, new question, same thread...I guess if I don't get any answers I'll start a different one....

Anyways, I got this message on myspace, from this girl I don't know, asking me if I worked somewhere before (somewhere I WORKED). So I check out her profile, and I definately don't know her. 

Then I check out her pics, and she's got two pics of herself with one of my X's. So I respond telling her I don't know her, but I recognize HIM. And she answers me back saying "Oh, he sent you that message, I'll let him know you responded when he gets home..."

Why the fuck is my x, who I haven't spoken to in....er....a few YEARS, hitting me up, through his GF's myspace? Any ideas?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

_I have the same thing happen with my ex but he doesn't get his girlfriend to email. _

_I haven't seen the guy in about 20 some odd years but every couple of years he calls me to see if I am still with my guy or if I want to get together with him. _

_I don't get it either. He has been married and divorced twice and is still calling me. _

_Maybe now that he has a gurl he is trying to mess with your head or maybe he has other things in mind. Who know with guys????They never talk about shit. You gotta guess with them.  Not that I'm sexist or anything_



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, new question, same thread...I guess if I don't get any answers I'll start a different one....
> 
> Anyways, I got this message on myspace, from this girl I don't know, asking me if I worked somewhere before (somewhere I WORKED). So I check out her profile, and I definately don't know her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, when I was with him, I had some bad habits. When I quit those bad habits, he didn't, and he actually TRIED to get me to back slide into that shit again. So I quit him too. We haven't spoken since...

EDIT: he was one of those really high maintanence guys, you know, needs a lot of ego stroking and reassurance...really jealous too. I don't think I have the patience to put up with his shit now. When we were together I was used to it...but I haven't had to put up with shit like that since him, so I'm out of practice!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

_Yeah Mine too. He was really into doing coke and I just can't take that stuff and he was constantly trying to get me to do some._
_Then he would want to do these really kinky things. _
_Don't get me wrong; I'm all down for getting freaky but this guy wanted to video tape it and take pics of me doing certain things to me. I really wasn't comfrotable with that ESPECIALLY when i found out he had them in a locker at his work. _

_I couldn't believe it. That took me a while to get over and forgive._

_But I have to say he was umm...good.... umm...great... in other ways._
_Shallow as this sounds I think thats why I stayed with him. _

_Yeah thats shallow._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well, when I was with him, I had some bad habits. When I quit those bad habits, he didn't, and he actually TRIED to get me to back slide into that shit again. So I quit him too. We haven't spoken since...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

*Oh this guy was really jealous also. He would follow me around to make sure I was going where I said I was going. Thats just ridiculous. It gave me the creeps.*
*He woudn't let me have any male friends. Not that I had a lot of them.*
*Thats cray stuff*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

lmao, how wierd, because THIS is the x who I've always said was the best in bed. He could go for HOURS if he wanted...

*closes my eyes and covers my ears* LA LA LA LA LA!!!!!

Sorry, it's not a good idea to start thinking about that kinda crap before I talk to him. It might weaken my resolve. I dunno what he wants yet, but I was never really good at saying no to him (until the end that is...)


----------



## Shook (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you need some of Shook's wise input?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

Of course! You're a guy, you might actually have some insight here. Seriously, I need more guys answers, cuz guys know how guys think (don't they?). Why is this guy hitting me up out of the blue all of a sudden, through some other chick's myspace?


----------



## Shook (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, whatever his intentions are, it's clear that he shares them with his girlfriend, I could definitely see this leading to a threesome.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 18, 2008)

lmao, I seriously doubt it. I have YET to meet the girl who can handle knowing I used to date her man, and still be cool with me. I know a girl who hates my guts just because I used to FLIRT with her man before she knew him. lol, seriously, he's not allowed to talk to me, and ever since she got him to move to Sacremento with her, I don't get to see him. She says I could visit, but I wouldn't be allowed to spend the night at their home...so it's like, ok where the fuck am I going to stay? Pay for a hotel just cuz my friend doesn't have the balls to stand up to his bitch?

I had one girl trip on her boyfriend because I made him laugh too much. She started saying some shit like "You never laugh that much when you're joking around with ME"

I felt like telling her, bitch, maybe it's cuz you're not funny...

So that's your vote, Shook? Possible threesome opportunity?


----------



## Shook (Apr 18, 2008)

With the information you've given me so far, his intentions could be threesome. Bring me more info and my harddrives shall spit out more results.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Seems pretty clear to me_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, I seriously doubt it. I have YET to meet the girl who can handle knowing I used to date her man, and still be cool with me. I know a girl who hates my guts just because I used to FLIRT with her man before she knew him. lol, seriously, he's not allowed to talk to me, and ever since she got him to move to Sacremento with her, I don't get to see him. She says I could visit, but I wouldn't be allowed to spend the night at their home...so it's like, ok where the fuck am I going to stay? Pay for a hotel just cuz my friend doesn't have the balls to stand up to his bitch?
> 
> I had one girl trip on her boyfriend because I made him laugh too much. She started saying some shit like "You never laugh that much when you're joking around with ME"
> 
> ...


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 19, 2008)

It's really hard to say with the information you have so far. Do you really think your ex knew it was your Myspace page? Maybe he didn't and wasn't sure if it was really your page. Do you have information on your Myspace page that identifies you?

I wouldn't suggest that his girlfriend is in on anything with your ex at this time. He may have just signed into Myspace though his girlfriend's account and that is why the message appeared to come from her. 

I am kind of with Shook though. We need a little more information. Were there any other messages?

By the way, I like your first topic better...


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Apr 19, 2008)

The only 3some experience I've had was kinda sucky. If only the guys had switched positions! 
Its all about the vibes and what you feel from them.
Have you considered talking to them separately? like pull out all the issues with each of them at a different time? talk to them about the flirting because you know they know whats going on. its likely they've talked of it between themselves. i cant imagine they haven't with how much you say you've flirted. they both know how much they do it alone with you, so neither one can say anything because they're both guilty.

If they get angry at each other, start stripin' right than and there. your naked-ness will distract them, preventing a fight. Plus, angry sex is awsome. XD


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Of course! You're a guy, you might actually have some insight here. Seriously, I need more guys answers, cuz guys know how guys think (don't they?). Why is this guy hitting me up out of the blue all of a sudden, through some other chick's myspace?



Its obvious to me he wants to fuck....straight up


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 19, 2008)

Really? Hmmm...just to fuck? Not to get on my nerves or play wierd mind games with me?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_My thoughts exactly. He wants to fuck you _
_Maybe his gurl thinks he is already. _


Zekedogg said:


> Its obvious to me he wants to fuck....straight up


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm more worried that he hasn't quit his bad habits and will try to get me to fuck around again, and I'll say no in less than nice terms.

As for more information, this is the first message I got:

"did you ever work at the home depot?" to which i responded:

"Yes... did you? I went to your profile but I don't recognize you.... OH, but I recognize Richard" to which SHE answered

"yeah richard sent u da message. he was searching people and he figured he knew u. hes at work right now but when he gets home i'll let him know u wrote back"

And that's it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

Without his bad habits, how is he suppose to last for 3 hours..?

take the good with the bad 

lol

iloveyou


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 19, 2008)

lol, but you see, he lasted 3 hours BEFORE his bad habits came along. When his bad habits started, he got crystal dick. If I were a guy, that would be enough to get me off that shit

Now that I think about it...that might have seriously contributed to our breaking up. I mean, sex isn't EVERYTHING, but it's a pretty big SOMETHING.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 19, 2008)

"crystal dick" 

????? what's that?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 19, 2008)

What they call it when a guy doing crystal meth can't get it up without DOING crystal meth. I hear eventually even doing the drug doesn't help, they just can't get it up.


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 19, 2008)

I hear crystal is some pretty bad shit.  Tweakers?  Doesn't the drug also make you look older? Why can't people just stick to the nice, mellow naturally grown stuff?

It looks like you made a good choice for your future - even if the sex was really good. 

Wikid, I've got another question for you. Are you really interested in having a 3-some with your friends or do you just want to have one? My suggestion would be to enjoy the experience of one but don't mess up your friendships to have one. If they are true friends, they are hard to come by.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, that stuff is pretty bad, people become totally different on it. 

lol, and yeah, I didn't really want to have a threesome with my friends as much as I wanted to try out a threesome...


----------



## mjtoker (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, I would say if he just wanted to fuck you and cheat on his girl or wants you back he would not have messaged you from her login- unless he's a moron. I think he wants to make her jealous. At least, that's the most logical reason according to how he did it. I guess you'll have to talk to him and find out.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Its kind of the same as alcoholic dick _


Garden Knowm said:


> "crystal dick"
> 
> ????? what's that?


----------



## Shook (Apr 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Its kind of the same as alcoholic dick _


alcoholic dick? wtf?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

mjtoker - damn, that's the kinda thing I'm talking about! I don't need some crazy bitch trying to start shit with me over a guy I've BEEN done with

Lacy - EXACTLY!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

*and if you need it broken down further still.......'limp' dick'.....*


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL>..she said limp...huh huh yeah yeah


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy 4 TWEN everybody


----------



## mjtoker (Apr 20, 2008)

Yup, you don't need that- takes all the fun out of life to have to look over your shoulder. Some women can be nutz, although depending on their guy some have a reason to.

I hope you find a threesome- strings and crazy bitches not included.



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> mjtoker - damn, that's the kinda thing I'm talking about! I don't need some crazy bitch trying to start shit with me over a guy I've BEEN done with
> 
> Lacy - EXACTLY!


----------



## Shook (Apr 20, 2008)

mjtoker said:


> Yup, you don't need that- takes all the fun out of life to have to look over your shoulder. Some women can be nutz, although depending on their guy some have a reason to.
> 
> I hope you find a threesome- strings and crazy bitches not included.


im available. just look at my portrait in my avatar


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 21, 2008)

fuck Fuck FUCK...I hate it when unexpected shit fucks up my day, don't you?


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> fuck Fuck FUCK...I hate it when unexpected shit fucks up my day, don't you?


Definitely, care to talk about it or are you good just putting it behind you???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 21, 2008)

It's just family stuff that's been building up for forever finally is going to explode, and of all the fucking days! lol, pretty much fucked my 420...I mean, I got high, lol, but it wasn't as fun...


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 21, 2008)

That sucks. You gotta hate family drama. My wife's family has some good drama. We are happy that they all still live back east. LOL... She has a sister that never fails to amaze me. Like I said, it's good that they don't live where we do.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 21, 2008)

dude, yeah, my family does drama...one of my favorites was the birthday party that ended with my grandma in her car, crying and saying she was going to run my grandfather over, my grandfather at the end of the long driveway, drunk and belligerent, shouting that she doesn't have the guts! he DARES her to do it! lol, my mom trying to get my grandma out of the car, my aunt standing between the car and my grandfather to make sure my grandma really doesn't do it.....


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's messed up. That's alcohol for you and the effect that it usually has on the spouse that doesn't drink. If only the people who shouldn't drink would just smoke pot, the world would be a happier place. 

My wifes parents got divorced when she was still in school. Her drunk dad left and was replaced with a drunk step dad. The dad passed on several years ago and the step dad just went last year. They were both only in their mid to late 60's when they passed but they sure created tons of drama while they were still around. 

So, did you grandma give it up or did she run him over???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 21, 2008)

she gave that one up.


----------



## Shook (Apr 23, 2008)

so, by a show of hands, who's going to see Harold & Kumar?


----------



## doctorD (Apr 23, 2008)

I dont enjoy the movie theater all that much. I keep getting kicked out when I spark up my bowl. Who would of thought lol. But seriously the theater is rough, people talking, cell phones, the 5lb of pop corn I cant help but eat. Dont get me wrong Ill go but not for just anything, Im going to see the new indiand jones movie ya kinda have to go for stuff like that. As for harold&kumar I have a great theater at home so ill wait till its on blu-ray. Noones going to kick me out for lighting up then


----------



## Shook (Apr 23, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I dont enjoy the movie theater all that much. I keep getting kicked out when I spark up my bowl. Who would of thought lol. But seriously the theater is rough, people talking, cell phones, the 5lb of pop corn I cant help but eat. Dont get me wrong Ill go but not for just anything, Im going to see the new indiand jones movie ya kinda have to go for stuff like that. As for harold&kumar I have a great theater at home so ill wait till its on blu-ray. Noones going to kick me out for lighting up then


lol like 30 of my friends all are getting fucked up n goin to Rolldy and Kooooomar


----------



## doctorD (Apr 23, 2008)

See thats why im not going loljp


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 23, 2008)

lol, you kinda have a point about movie theatres, but it depends on where you go. It's the truth. When I go to the movies, if I'm not high, I usually get pretty confrontational. 

But yep, I'm definately down to go see H&K. 

Look what we have here boys!
. . .
Mexicans!

OMG, I really hate it when racist people tell me to "go back to mexico". I mean, cuz I've never even BEEN to mexico damn it!


----------



## imajoker (Apr 24, 2008)

fuck racist people!


----------



## Shook (Apr 24, 2008)

fuck racist people? but i think racing is cool, i mean look at nascar


----------



## imajoker (Apr 24, 2008)

especially the white cars. (jk)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 24, 2008)

dude, I FINALLY go another message from him. "how are you doing."

lol, jesus, had me all worried over nothing. At this rate, I won't have to deal with him in person for another few months.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay....I still don't really kow what he wants.

He told me he's getting married, I assume to the girl he's messaging me from...and he wants to know if he could get together with me and my family (he used to spend a LOT of time around my family). Then he asked me if I still smoke bud. And then he asked me if I remember this movie. He described a movie that I'm pretty sure he saw with me, because I own a burned copy of it, and I've honestly never heard of it anywhere else. I don't know if he really doesn't remember the movie and just happens to be asking ME about it...or if he remembers and he knows.

God, that's something I hated about him. He'd ask me questions he already knew the answer to, like he was trying to catch me lying, constantly. I mean, it didn't matter because I didn't lie to him, but it just irked me....

So why is he getting in touch with me because he's getting married. I mean, I've heard of people doing it, so I know it happens, but why?


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 25, 2008)

He wants to fuck maybe


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

No fucking way. He wouldn't have told me he's getting married then, because everyone knows how I am. I not down with being "the other woman"


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 25, 2008)

Well Im saying what else do you think he wants...People that get married have bachelor parties, maybe he is trying to see you 1 last time...I dunno


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Okay....I still don't really kow what he wants.
> 
> He told me he's getting married, I assume to the girl he's messaging me from...and he wants to know if he could get together with me and my family (he used to spend a LOT of time around my family). Then he asked me if I still smoke bud. And then he asked me if I remember this movie. He described a movie that I'm pretty sure he saw with me, because I own a burned copy of it, and I've honestly never heard of it anywhere else. I don't know if he really doesn't remember the movie and just happens to be asking ME about it...or if he remembers and he knows.
> 
> ...


 
You could be right regarding the contacting you because he is getting married. Who knows what his real motivation is. I just hate it when people aren't clear about their "agenda". 

It is very obvious that you are way too good for him. You need to look forward and not back. Tell him you wish he the best with his relationship and marriage to his new girl and reconnecting with your family is not the best idea for either of you or his current relationship. 

From what I know of you so far through this site, you are very intelligent, have a lot of common sense, you are wickedly awesome and you've been through some tough times and quite frankly you deserve much more than what this guy has to offer - no matter how good he was in the sex department. 

It's not uncommon to visit your past life prior to making a major committment in you next. 

Just my thoughts...


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 25, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Okay....I still don't really kow what he wants.
> 
> He told me he's getting married, I assume to the girl he's messaging me from...and he wants to know if he could get together with me and my family (he used to spend a LOT of time around my family). Then he asked me if I still smoke bud. And then he asked me if I remember this movie. He described a movie that I'm pretty sure he saw with me, because I own a burned copy of it, and I've honestly never heard of it anywhere else. I don't know if he really doesn't remember the movie and just happens to be asking ME about it...or if he remembers and he knows.
> 
> ...


sorry, I've been away again....... is this the dude from the threesome? well, the almost threesome?


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 25, 2008)

or he wishes it was YOU that he is marrying, maybe its his way of trying to make you jealous..I dunno


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 25, 2008)

ooooo sorry, read the post above me, it can't be the same dude.... just an ex i take it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

See, up until he told me he was getting married, I was with you Zeke, I just thought he wanted to fuck, which MAYBE could have worked out for both of us...lol, probably not, but I can joke.

As for making me jealous...he used to do shit to try to make me jealous, and I never really wanted to play that game. So I don't see why he would want to try those same old games NOW.

The part that really threw me is him asking to get together with me and my family. He offered to take us all out on his dime....

And no, this isn't the same guy from the threesome, this is something older


----------



## Shook (Apr 25, 2008)

thewood66 said:


> You could be right regarding the contacting you because he is getting married. Who knows what his real motivation is. I just hate it when people aren't clear about their "agenda".
> 
> It is very obvious that you are way too good for him. You need to look forward and not back. *Tell him you wish he the best with his relationship and marriage to his new girl and reconnecting with your family is not the best idea for either of you or his current relationship.*
> 
> ...


how do you know whether or not being friends with him is a good idea? seems like she should make that decision. (no offense, srsly)


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 25, 2008)

Eek, getting in the middle of a an on-again-off-again relationship can be a messy thing indeed. Let's just say you have the threesome and it all goes fine, then ... two months down the road when their fighting, one of 'em might bring you up or use you as a weapon somehow. 

I'd say keep them as friends, there's nothing wrong with a little flirting (fuck, it's fun!) and go with your gut feeling.


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 26, 2008)

Shook said:


> how do you know whether or not being friends with him is a good idea? seems like she should make that decision. (no offense, srsly)


No offense taken...

Wikid asked for some opinions and I gave mine. I don't believe I said anything pertaining to her not ever being friends with the guy. I just don't feel right now is the best time. 

It doesn't make a lot of sense that he is making plans to marry his new girlfriend and all of a sudden he wants to start spending time with the family of his Ex. Does that make any sense to you? 

Also based on what Wikid told us, the ex boyfriend was plaqued with many issues involving head games, deception and drug problems. Definitely not the basis for a healthy relationship. Relationships aren't about playing with the head of the person you love even if the sex is really good - no pun intended... There are people out there that are good in bed and will also respect you. 

Once again, this is just my opinion and Wikid will make whatever decision she will make. She is a friend on this board and I hope she makes the decision that is the best for her. Based on what I read from her, it appears her decision is a "no brainer". 

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG, lol, I just got another message from him, and he was telling me where he lives now and yada yada yada, and then he asks if we could hang out. He said that he has the 9th-11th of May off work and he wants to get together. Apparently he moved quite a ways away, and he would have to make the trip here. It's far enough that I'm sure he'll have to stay the night (or more if he plans on staying longer...) somewhere out here. I just wonder where he plans on staying...

AND, it kinda threw me when he told me those dates, the 9th thru the 11th....because my birthday is on May 10th. He didn't say anything, but it's kinda wierd that he would pick those dates....am I reading to much into that? When I'm high I tend to get pretty out there with my thoughts...


----------



## Shook (Apr 27, 2008)

I saw harold and kumar on the night it came out! so fun, i got smashed at the theatre and watched it


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> OMG, lol, I just got another message from him, and he was telling me where he lives now and yada yada yada, and then he asks if we could hang out. He said that he has the 9th-11th of May off work and he wants to get together. Apparently he moved quite a ways away, and he would have to make the trip here. It's far enough that I'm sure he'll have to stay the night (or more if he plans on staying longer...) somewhere out here. I just wonder where he plans on staying...
> 
> AND, it kinda threw me when he told me those dates, the 9th thru the 11th....because my birthday is on May 10th. He didn't say anything, but it's kinda wierd that he would pick those dates....am I reading to much into that? When I'm high I tend to get pretty out there with my thoughts...


I think you should just go with the old plan and meet at Cali's house....wait im CALI....score..


----------



## PETE247 (Apr 27, 2008)

Keep it strickly friends tell them bolth no separetly(spelling)and avoid it all together..If you like the woman then wait till thier relationship is over and persue. or vice versa


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I think you should just go with the old plan and meet at Cali's house....wait im CALI....score..


You know what's coming...

*tackles CALI to the ground and cops a feel*

Well, in one message he did ask me if I could get bud around here of if he would need to bring some...and everyone knows that they only smoke the dankest at CALI's house....

God, don't I wish? Then I could use CALI as a buffer between me and him. 

lol, but seriously, it would never happen. He never likes when I give attention to any male besides him. And we all know I couldn't keep my hands off CALI.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok, so I asked him straight out what's up with him contacting me now. He responded and totally avoided the question, so I responded by reposting the same question and telling him I don't want him to tell/ask me anything else until he answers my question.

So he told me about how bad things got for him and that he finally got his shit together, and one day he was thinking of me, and decided to look me up, and there I was...

I'm happy for him getting his shit together, cuz I know it's not easy, but I wish he could have just left me out of his life. I mean, some friends you can not see in YEARS, and when you see them again, it's like you pick up right where you left off. But in my experience that's only really GOOD friends, like REAL friends. I've seen other people who I called friends after years of not seeing them -- and it'll be awkward and wierd and all you can do is wonder what the fuck happened to the person you used to know.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 27, 2008)

The way i figure it, if you didnt sleep with me before, you probably wouldnt now. Chicks are wierd like that. Truthfully, i never really enjoyed sleeping with a girl more than once or twice anyways.
They get spoiled after that and it becomes to much work. I have to change my voice message to the "sprint message 1234 , this number is no longer in service". Way too much work.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

lmao, chicks are wierd like that huh?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know what's coming...
> 
> *tackles CALI to the ground and cops a feel*
> 
> ...


_Wow wikid.  I didn't know. _



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, chicks are wierd like that huh?


_Haha. Especially if ...um....never mind.  _


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Wow wikid.  I didn't know. _
> 
> _Haha. Especially if ...um....never mind.  _


You didn't know? Well, let me tell YOU!

lol

It's kinda like the way I'm in awe of fdd...only with fdd, my adoration is tempered by a good dose of FEAR. That's why you never see my tackle fdd to the ground and smother him with love.

*tackles Lacy to the ground and smothers her with LOVE* lol, I know, I couldn't tackle you really, but I MISS you! Damn job means I can't be bad with lacy as often as I want!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You didn't know? Well, let me tell YOU!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


_I'd let you tackle me down to the ground anytime wikid hon  _


----------



## imajoker (Apr 28, 2008)

You two have a thing for each other don't you


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

imajoker said:


> You two have a thing for each other don't you


nothing wrong with that


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Honestly, no. Lacy just humors me because she knows I'm desperately in love with her, and she doesn't want to hurt my feelings. So every now and then she lets me tackle her, or hump her leg, just to make me feel better.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......don't tell everyone _

__





imajoker said:


> You two have a thing for each other don't you


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

*@>--;--

lol
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

JINX! We posted at the same time, that's how much we rock


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Honestly, no. Lacy just humors me because she knows I'm desperately in love with her, and she doesn't want to hurt my feelings. So every now and then she lets me tackle her, or hump her leg, just to make me feel better.


_She loves me _
_And I love her_

_....oh and yes baby...that feels good  do it again_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude, I was Jinxing Lacy, and then CALI and me post at the same time! It's a double Jinx...jesus...anyone else?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

LMFAO, I was kidding about anyone else part, but then I post and Lacy's post appears! That made me laugh so hard...I gotta take a minute


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Dat 'cause we have that close psychic connection _





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> JINX! We posted at the same time, that's how much we rock


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Ok there's me and you and cali and now you wanna invite someone else ????????????_

_Oh.  I know the perfect person _



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Dude, I was Jinxing Lacy, and then CALI and me post at the same time! It's a double Jinx...jesus...anyone else?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

LMFAO, I know who you're thinking, and I agree, but he wouldn't go for it, and we all know it. But I must admit, CALI and him at the same time would probably make my YEAR


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO, I know who you're thinking, and I agree, but he wouldn't go for it, and we all know it. But I must admit, CALI and him at the same time would probably make my YEAR


I dont play baseball....sorry...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Well it's ok, cuz I suck at baseball anyways.

Besides, I think lacy wants him all to herself.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_I would share him with you  but cali grown too  ummm....noooooooooooo_

_Heeheee my bad  _
_one man is scary enough thanks _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well it's ok, cuz I suck at baseball anyways.
> 
> Besides, I think lacy wants him all to herself.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, two guys at once...I dunno. cuz I know for DAMN SURE no one's going anal (at least not with ME), and so that leaves only two options. And to me...I dunno, it seems a bit unfair to tell one guy, "Ok, he's going to fuck me, and you're just going to get head. Sorry, that's just how it is."


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

and I dont want to look at sweaty balls while im fu*ki*g


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_LMAOOOOOO Cali!!!!!!!_


_LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


_that was funny _


CALIGROWN said:


> and I dont want to look at sweaty balls while im fu*ki*g


----------



## 40acres (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, two guys at once...I dunno. cuz I know for DAMN SURE no one's going anal (at least not with ME), and so that leaves only two options. And to me...I dunno, it seems a bit unfair to tell one guy, "Ok, he's going to fuck me, and you're just going to get head. Sorry, that's just how it is."


Whose getting left out?

Yeah, I would have to be real coked out to get in on a mmf.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Nooo not two guys._

_Two women can do a LOT to tease a guy to death. _

_For one...umm...better not._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, two guys at once...I dunno. cuz I know for DAMN SURE no one's going anal (at least not with ME), and so that leaves only two options. And to me...I dunno, it seems a bit unfair to tell one guy, "Ok, he's going to fuck me, and you're just going to get head. Sorry, that's just how it is."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

lmao, but why not? I mean, WE have to look at your sweaty balls when we give head....

lol, I've always thought that must be kinda wierd for guys when they watch porn. You're watching, your whackin, and then it cuts to a shot of the guy's balls or his hairy ass or something...I mean, I imagine it must kinda kill the moment for a guy...hell, it can kill the moment for ME


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

40acres said:


> Whose getting left out?
> 
> Yeah, I would have to be real coked out to get in on a mmf.


I dunno why, but to me, getting head should never be IT, you know? Like, I give head to get you ready for IT...so to have one guy ONLY get head would be like...incomplete. I couldn't do it. 

But the problem with ffm, is there's only one dick! I mean, no offense Lacy, I love you desperately and passionatly, you know this, but I like dick a LOT. I mean, so we'd need like a strap on or something....


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

You said you like dick ALOT.... that is way hot.....bad wikid....here's some dick...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't tempt me CALI, I'll jump you here and now, and I'll be totally right to do it, because the proof is in my SIG!

But seriously, guys will talk about how much they love asses, or tits, or hell, pussy. I hate it when people act like it's inappropriate for a woman to admit she likes dick. Or they act like she's a slut because she likes sex. I mean...what do you want me to do, lie?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

woman that admit they lo0ve dick are the ones that know what the hell to do with a dick once they get it...that why I loooove those women..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> woman that admit they lo0ve dick are the ones that know what the hell to do with a dick once they get it...that why I loooove those women..


So you're saying that women who act like they don't love it, don't love it cuz they don't know what to do with it? Hmmm....possible.

Dude, maybe I should start some classes, like, "Learn to Love Dick" where I could teach them all the joys of the male member. I could probably SAVE marriages. I'd need like a mostly male staff tho...

LMAO, I had a friend in school who took one look at a dick and realized then that she was a lesbian. Must have sucked for that guy.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 28, 2008)

i love pussy...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

and I'm sure pussy loves you....lol, especially with a name like BIG Mike....

lol, ignore me, the combination of this heat and the sex talk is getting to me....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Oh gurl. You really havent had a threesome with two women then. Have you? Or you soooooooo wouldn't be asking THIS question because the possibilities are endless my dear ._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I dunno why, but to me, getting head should never be IT, you know? Like, I give head to get you ready for IT...so to have one guy ONLY get head would be like...incomplete. I couldn't do it.
> 
> But the problem with ffm, is there's only one dick! I mean, no offense Lacy, I love you desperately and passionatly, you know this, but I like dick a LOT. I mean, so we'd need like a strap on or something....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

I've never had a threesome PERIOD. lol, but I mean, I know there are possibilities, but I also know this: I wouldn't be satisfied unless I got some dick...

Like, I've always thought that if I were a lesbian, I'd want to use a double headed dildo...but then I think that I love dick too much to ever be a lesbian, so what's the point in thinking about that?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Don't tempt me CALI, I'll jump you here and now, and I'll be totally right to do it, because the proof is in my SIG!
> 
> But seriously, guys will talk about how much they love asses, or tits, or hell, pussy. I hate it when people act like it's inappropriate for a woman to admit she likes dick. Or they act like she's a slut because she likes sex. I mean...what do you want me to do, lie?


_Yes I don't get that 'MEN'tality either. Like its normal and ok for men to like sex but if us women like it then our integrity is questionable.  It doesn't seem very fair. _



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So you're saying that women who act like they don't love it, don't love it cuz they don't know what to do with it? Hmmm....possible._umm....no wikid. I don't think that was what he was saying. He was saying that women who love the male anatomy usually know what they are doing and they are the types of women he likes. _
> _No confusion there. _


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

ive had one....with 2 blonde's..........thats all I need to say


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Yes and that is why you have the ONE guy. Its called sharing. _

_Endless possibilites. I can think of at least a couple of dozen things to start out with.  _







Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've never had a threesome PERIOD. lol, but I mean, I know there are possibilities, but I also know this: I wouldn't be satisfied unless I got some dick...
> 
> Like, I've always thought that if I were a lesbian, I'd want to use a double headed dildo...but then I think that I love dick too much to ever be a lesbian, so what's the point in thinking about that?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

lol, well, of course I love the male anatomy. And I'm not just talking dick, lol. 

It might have been a while back in this thread, but we already discussed my penis envy issues, didn't we? The whole thing with me wanting to try being the penetrator instead of the penetratee,,,,


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> ive had one....with 2 blonde's..........thats all I need to say


No, I think you need to say more. I want details


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yes and that is why you have the ONE guy. Its called sharing. _
> 
> _Endless possibilites. I can think of at least a couple of dozen things to start out with.  _


lol, see, there's my problem! Sharing...I don't share well. But I would make the exception for you Lacy, cuz I love you like that...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

ok I have to leave this thread.....its bad....but in a good way


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Yeah we did but that hasn't been a big fantasy of mine. I mean if a want a d*** then I want the man that attached to it. _

_There are so many other things I like about it but I am so not gonna get into it here in open forum.  I mean sh*t....I am being bold and out there enough as it is. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, well, of course I love the male anatomy. And I'm not just talking dick, lol.
> 
> It might have been a while back in this thread, but we already discussed my penis envy issues, didn't we? The whole thing with me wanting to try being the penetrator instead of the penetratee,,,,


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_See wikid. I knew you'd see it my way. I will teach you step by step how to share.  It will be really SW eeeeet_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, see, there's my problem! Sharing...I don't share well. But I would make the exception for you Lacy, cuz I love you like that...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

lmao, see, we're so bad we just scared CALI (who I will find in another thread to harrass and shower with love and affection) out of here.

lol, dude, I want to go visit with YOU Lacy! I mean, we could have threesomes, and then you could take me for a ride on your bike....is your bud as dank as CALI's too?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao, see, we're so bad we just scared CALI _Gosh wikid. We are being bad but we are just having fun. If people take it the wrong way. well TOUGH!!!! _(who I will find in another thread to harrass and shower with love and affection) out of here.
> 
> lol, dude, I want to go visit with YOU Lacy! I mean, we could have threesomes, and then you could take me for a ride on your bike....is your bud as dank as CALI's too?


_Yes I know. I thought of that already. _
_I could teach you about threesomes and then teach you how to ride my motorcycle.  It would be LOTS of fun. Imagine the glares we would get????_

_Hahaha! _


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

lol, imagine the STARES we'd get. I want to dress up in something really skimpy and go riding around on the back of your bike, let everyone think I'm your bitch. I wish I could speak Spanish! It would be so awesome to act like I don't even speak english, let people think you just keep me around for the sex.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

Just speak gibberish


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Haha OMG. And I could get fake tattoos and add soem chains to my leather coat. Hey ....we could go way out and you could wear a collar with studs of course. Hahahaha._

_Spanish. LMAO!!!! I love your humour gurl._

_I gotta go for a couple of hours gurl._
_Chat wif ya later babe._


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, imagine the STARES we'd get. I want to dress up in something really skimpy and go riding around on the back of your bike, let everyone think I'm your bitch. I wish I could speak Spanish! It would be so awesome to act like I don't even speak english, let people think you just keep me around for the sex.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Just speak gibberish


*is running towards CALI, about to tackle him, when I see his new avatar and I stumble and fall* JESUS...lol, I usually go off of people's avatars, so I didn't even recognize you at first!

I actually know enough spanish that I could probably pull it off. 

Quieres chingasos? Porque si quiere, yo tango. 

Quien es tu papi?

Donde estan mis pantelones?




Lacy said:


> _Haha OMG. And I could get fake tattoos and add soem chains to my leather coat. Hey ....we could go way out and you could wear a collar with studs of course. Hahahaha._
> 
> _Spanish. LMAO!!!! I love your humour gurl._
> 
> ...


OMG, hell yes! lol, I love that you took it a step further, that's why you rock Lacy. I think you should also wear my handcuffs, like on your belt loop or something, just at the ready. lol, and you need a riding crop! That would just totally complete it. 

Dude, and I would only wear a studded collar if we get the kind that comes with a loop, so you can walk me around on a leather leash. lol, actually I like chokers, I wear them for fun (usually not studded leather ones tho...). I have one choker that's made with austrian crystals and it says BITCH. Like this one...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

dont be affraid ....I just want to eeeeeeeeat you.........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Eat like THIS






Or like THIS 

very important difference


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 28, 2008)

eating is not cheating.

is that you in the pic ? and thanks for the love. i tried to hit you back, i just dont get around enough.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Well we gonna be fightin, cuz bitch I ain't dikin...lol, I dunno if you were quoting that stand up comedy, but that's what it made me think of. 

And no, lol, that's not me in that pic. I'm not a blonde.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well we gonna be fightin, cuz bitch I ain't dikin...lol, I dunno if you were quoting that stand up comedy, but that's what it made me think of.
> 
> And no, lol, that's not me in that pic. I'm not a blonde.


sure...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

i like both options


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 28, 2008)

silly kids Trix are for Rabbits...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *is running towards CALI, about to tackle him, when I see his new avatar and I stumble and fall* JESUS...lol, I usually go off of people's avatars, so I didn't even recognize you at first!_Yes but that last time I saw a pic of cali he was peeking behind his great big HUGE.........................._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Well yes that was exactly what I had in mind only better. _

_But wait a minute._

_Now in this story I end in sounding really butchroll: ummm.....I mean I can go with this out of character stuff but only to a certain point._
_Next thing you will be suggesting a nose ring or something. Ewwww._


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol...........


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've never had a threesome PERIOD. lol, but I mean, I know there are possibilities, but I also know this: I wouldn't be satisfied unless I got some dick...
> 
> Like, I've always thought that if I were a lesbian, I'd want to use a double headed dildo...but then I think that I love dick too much to ever be a lesbian, so what's the point in thinking about that?


Like most all men out there, I like the idea of 2 women together, watching 2 women together, etc... But isn't it really just a great appetizer in anticipation for the "MAIN" course??? 

I have a good friend and she has confessed to doing many things (including the WW thing) and that is how she feels. 

It's like having "surf" without the "turf". LOL...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> i like both options


*looks at the first option and is a little scared to be that bunny....*



Lacy said:


> _Well yes that was exactly what I had in mind only better. _
> 
> _But wait a minute._
> 
> ...


A riding crop is like those little whips that horse riders use. But lol, no, the outfit I'm picturing is SOOOO not butch....watch, I'll post a pic of what I'M thinkin....



thewood66 said:


> Like most all men out there, I like the idea of 2 women together, watching 2 women together, etc... But isn't it really just a great appetizer in anticipation for the "MAIN" course???
> 
> I have a good friend and she has confessed to doing many things (including the WW thing) and that is how she feels.
> 
> It's like having "surf" without the "turf". LOL...


Are you suggesting that women couldn't have fun without a man? lol, cuz I think me and Lacy could have plenty of fun on our own....

EDIT: Ok, maybe not EXACTLY that outfit...but something along those lines. I'm thinking dominatrix, not butch...Oh, and THAT'S a riding crop, in her hand.


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *looks at the first option and is a little scared to be that bunny....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is pretty HOT.... Okay, what was I thinking??? Oh yes, I am sure two women can have extreme levels of fun. The BIG question is, will you feel _completely _satisfied when you are done or will you be craving something else...? 

Obviously this is just my attempt to stick up for the guys out there.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> *looks at the first option and is a little scared to be that bunny....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Well the dominatrix thing I like a LOT with a little whip. ok ok go on. _



thewood66 said:


> That picture is pretty HOT.... Okay, what was I thinking??? Oh yes, I am sure two women can have extreme levels of fun. The BIG question is, will you feel _completely _satisfied when you are done or will you be craving something else...?
> 
> Obviously this is just my attempt to stick up for the guys out there.


_Ok no but he has a point. That is what is so wonderful about a threesome because you can have foreplay for hours and then...um.....stick up for the guys.....hahahaha.....yep_

_Yeah by the end of ....you definitely want some of that._
_There I said it. _

_Ok we love you men too._


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Did they ever doubt it? Have I ever not made my love and appreciation for the male sex widely known? I mean, I love them so much I envy them for their penises!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_You and your penis envy. _

_Ok I admit to having it too. _

_but but  gee I don't know what to say now. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did they ever doubt it? Have I ever not made my love and appreciation for the male sex widely known? I mean, I love them so much I envy them for their penises!


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did they ever doubt it? Have I ever not made my love and appreciation for the male sex widely known? I mean, I love them so much I envy them for their penises!


I never have and NEVER will have any doubts...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

That's right, he knows what's up.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

_Haha. Well what makes YOU so sure Mr. cocky pants????_


thewood66 said:


> I never have and NEVER will have any doubts...


----------



## thewood66 (Apr 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Haha. Well what makes YOU so sure Mr. cocky pants????_


Mmmmmm.... Just from what I read... 

Mr. Cocky Pants is a compliment right??? LOL


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

Mr. Cocky Pants is fdd, lol, so that's SOME compliment


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

thewood66 said:


> I never have and NEVER will have any doubts...





thewood66 said:


> Mmmmmm.... Just from what I read...
> 
> Mr. Cocky Pants is a compliment right??? LOL





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Mr. Cocky Pants is fdd, lol, so that's SOME compliment


_OMG wikid. You're so right. i forgot. _
_Oh thats funny. Yes we like men who have attitude _

_Wikid and I already spoke about this one. Haha. _


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 28, 2008)

fdd has a little too much attitude sometimes. Seriously, he scares me. And yeah, I saw that pic of CALI lookin at us from behind that big GUN...jesus, maybe I should be more afraid of CALI. At least the only gun I've ever seen fdd holding was a smiley gun...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> fdd has a little too much attitude sometimes. Seriously, he scares me. _yeahhh....Mr. fdd does have a lot of attitude but I like ballsy people.  He scares me too sometimes _And yeah, I saw that pic of CALI lookin at us from behind that big GUN...jesus, maybe I should be more afraid of CALI. At least the only gun I've ever seen fdd holding was a smiley gun_..a smiley gun huh?? Is that what you call it lmao.[/_quote]
> 
> 
> _Thats ok. I think we scared cali off. haha.  _


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

lol, well, it's good to know who scares off easy, because we joke around here a lot, but it's nothing compared to real life....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 29, 2008)

_Well exactly. I figure that if people don;t know I am joking around then to h*ll with them. I find it a good outlet and a great source of humour and entertainment._

_I wouldn't actually do anything like this now.  Except perhaps riding the bikes in that dominatrix get-up  with you on the bike in your mini shirt. I mean  other than that was the big deal.  Haha!_

_No but seriously my threesome experiences were pre-hubby.(that I had a choice in that is )_
_ He knows I like women but we don't get freaky like that in real life. _
_My GAWD wikid. Can you imagine if people thought we were serious about all of this???_

_  Ok that wouldn't be so funny any more. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, well, it's good to know who scares off easy, because we joke around here a lot, but it's nothing compared to real life....


----------



## BudMotherWannabe (Apr 29, 2008)

Hm. My only suggestion about the 3some thing is...jokingly say infront of them both "So...are we ever gonna have a 3some??" like get to talkin about it somehow with both of them around, see their reactions about the subject, then if they seem positive about the idea then jokingly throw that in. If they are all like "what? huh?" and you get a weird vibe then just be like "I was JOKING sheesh" or something similar but if they start getting kinda serious...in a GOOD way about it, go with the flow of the convo(oh damn Im rhyming haha).

But I have to admit, I somewhat understand where your coming from. See, I'd be interested in a 3some sometime if I knew and trusted the people, but I never get in the situation hardly where I want to screw both people haha. Either im not comfortable enough with one, or cant see them in that way, but even if I was, and could, Im pretty sure it would be REALLY hard to actually come out and suggest something like that if I didnt know how they really felt!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 29, 2008)

Lacy - Yeah, lol, I'm totally joking....usually....

BudMother - lol, that's actually a damn good suggestion! Because I joke around all the time. Like, that couple has actually commented on it. I say a lot of shit, and then immediately say "I'm just kidding" or "not really, but still...." But yeah, that's a good idea, I should have thought of that.


----------



## BudMotherWannabe (Apr 29, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Lacy - Yeah, lol, I'm totally joking....usually....
> 
> BudMother - lol, that's actually a damn good suggestion! Because I joke around all the time. Like, that couple has actually commented on it. I say a lot of shit, and then immediately say "I'm just kidding" or "not really, but still...." But yeah, that's a good idea, I should have thought of that.


haha coolness. I just want to say good luck, I hope things work out for ya


----------



## Sandman1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey,, The act of love can be a very spiritual act and very gratifying to all concerned, just make sure of the ground rules first! Will the act endanger the relationship, will it fuck you up in the friendship, can you let yourself go with a member of the same sex, the list IS endless. as a VERY long time swinger, I suggest talking to the couple togeather frankly and then if it still feels good,,, DO IT!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Woa, I want to revive this thread. Where is Lacy when I need her?!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

i had a threesome and it just complicated things that didnt need to be complicated. and yet...it was worth it....1000x over.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

What kind of threesome? MMF or FFM?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

FFM. im not that progressive.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

LMFAO

I need to find me a progressive man apparently. 

Although I'm not down for anal....DISGUST


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I need to find me a progressive man apparently.
> 
> Although I'm not down for anal....DISGUST


its a different world back there. a dark and scary world.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Dark, scary, PAINFUL world....I don't know how gay men do it. Well, I guess when it's your only option...*shudders*


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

i've heard that gay guys dont have that much anal. gross. how about we talk about two girls, me, and no gay anal.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, how was it? What positions did you guys do?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

i cant go into to much detail as one of the participants is a RIU frequenter and wouldn't appreciate it. lets just say it was more than i could have ever imagined. as is the case with any first time sexual experience.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Well that was a big tease. If you can't talk about it, don't bring it up!

lol, sorry, I wanted to hear stories and now I'm disappointed.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

it was the first time i experienced anal. tighter. but not as fun imo.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

*winces* ok, details not necessary....


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 21, 2008)

word son... you shoved your dong in her turd cutter...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

If I ever do a MMF threesome, someone's gonna have to settle for a blowjob, or tag out, because anal is wrong.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 21, 2008)

it is wrong. in the out? its fundamental really.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never even tried it, but I don't need to to know I'm not down.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 22, 2008)

The poop shoot is a no-no for me... I do not enjoy the idea of having shit on my dick... Even with a condom on, I'm still fucking a hole where shit comes out of...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

EXACTLY! That right there would be a huge turn off for me, jesus. What's wrong with people?


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> EXACTLY! That right there would be a huge turn off for me, jesus. What's wrong with people?


Actually B and I engage in anal on a regular basis.

It hurts (especially for women) at first, but once you gain a sense of relaxation, it's smooth sailing from there. Plus, there is only fecal material in the cavity just before a bowel movement, and B is always very meticulous about washing herself out before we indulge.

And coming from a bisexual man who has given and received, the same rules apply for us.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 22, 2008)

i'll never do a chick in the ass. and i'll never do a mmf, and if i do it will have to be a train. no way in hell am i allowing my naked self to be within 10 inches of another naked dude


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

Reprogrammed said:


> Actually B and I engage in anal on a regular basis.
> 
> It hurts (especially for women) at first, but once you gain a sense of relaxation, it's smooth sailing from there. Plus, there is only fecal material in the cavity just before a bowel movement, and B is always very meticulous about washing herself out before we indulge.
> 
> And coming from a bisexual man who has given and received, the same rules apply for us.


Hats off to both of you, but yeah, not for me, lol. See where you put "It hurts (especially for women) at first -- " Well, I'm a woman (and why does it have to ESPECIALLY hurt for us? That's kinda fucked...) and I wouldn't be able to get past the pain. 



hyphyjoose said:


> i'll never do a chick in the ass. and i'll never do a mmf, and if i do it will have to be a train. no way in hell am i allowing my naked self to be within 10 inches of another naked dude


lol, yeah, it seems like it'd be harder to do a MMF, because it's hard to find two guys down for it. I'd like to though.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 22, 2008)

Reprogrammed said:


> Actually B and I engage in anal on a regular basis.
> 
> It hurts (especially for women) at first, but once you gain a sense of relaxation, it's smooth sailing from there. Plus, there is only fecal material in the cavity just before a bowel movement, and B is always very meticulous about washing herself out before we indulge.
> 
> And coming from a bisexual man who has given and received, the same rules apply for us.


There can still be residual matter hence the reason your dick will probably smell after pounding someones pooper.

But the idea of having sex where someone shits just isn't a turn on for me and probably never will. That's just my view on it though. I'm all for acceptance and tolerance but it's something I'll never personally do.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 22, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, yeah, it seems like it'd be harder to do a MMF, because it's hard to find two guys down for it. I'd like to though.


I'd be willing to since I'm comfortable with my sexuality but the train is the only way to go. I'd never go back there when someone else is getting it on and I'm not gonna let some dude get near me either when I'm getting it on.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

Why is that? I mean, I've never been in a threesome, but I feel pretty sure in saying that if I were in a FFM threesome, I'd not only be down to touch the other girl, I'd WANT to.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd love a FFM threesome but if it had to be MMF I just don't want to ruin my experience by getting physically intimate with a guy. I'm not bi but I'm comfortable enough to be naked in the same room with another guy and girl.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

lol, have you ever watched Entourage? One episode Turtle and Drama have a MMF threesome, and the next day they're being all wierd with each other. And when someone asks what's up, they say they "crossed swords"

lmfao


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 22, 2008)

Never seen it but that's pretty damn funny. I just know that if something like that were to happen it would ruin the moment for me, so I'm gonna try and avoid ruining the moment for me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

Why is that? Seriously, can you explain? I think most of the guys I know feel the same way, I just don't get it. I wouldn't have a problem being touched by another girl....


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't really explain it other than I just feel like it would ruin the moment for me. I don't enjoy a guy sensually touching me at any time. It just feels awkward. Most girls get intimate (to some extent or another) with each other. They're a lot closer as far as emotions go so I guess being sensual with each other isn't that big of a deal between girls.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 22, 2008)

Wikidbch, I call your vajayjay in a future mmf


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 22, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> There can still be residual matter hence the reason your dick will probably smell after pounding someones pooper.


Actually, neither of us have ever noticed a smell (the taste may be a bit off).

And I know that there is residual matter. 'Tis why you're supposed to shower up and disinfect if you'd like to engage in vaginal sex again.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jun 22, 2008)

I found out why girls don't have a problem with getting intimate with each other. haha

I hope the picture is ok and I don't get in trouble for it. There's no nudity so I don't really see the problem but if a mod finds it offensive or wants to remove the


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

YouTube - Katy Perry - I Kissed A Girl (+ Lyrics)


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like a troll thread!


----------



## olylifter420 (Nov 20, 2011)

You are in 3 years too late man


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hahaa yeah, I just figured that out... :/


----------

